# Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

*Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus​*Fischotter, denen natürliche Feinde fehlen, haben in Österreich (St. Veit an der Glan) einen Stamm der Kärtner Urforelle, deren Genetik 10.000 Jahre alt sei, fast schon ausgerottet.
Von 150 gemessenen Kilo pro Hektar ist man jetzt nach Einzug der Otter auf 1 Kilo pro Hektar abgestürzt.

Andere, von Menschen verursachte Einwirkungen – wie die Einleitung von Schadstoffen in die Gewässer– würden in dieser Region als Ursache für den Rückgang der autochthonen Fisch- und Krebspopulationen wegfallen, sagt der Obmann des Kärntner Naturschutzbundes, Klaus Kugi, der Kärtner Kleinen Zeitung..

Nun überlegt man Umsiedlung nach Holland und/oder Italien sowie Bejagung der Otter, um sie - nachdem sie die Bäche leer gemacht haben - vor dem verhungern und blutigen Revierkämpfen zu bewahren...


Siehe:
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/k/kaern...St-Veit_Der-Fischotter-setzt-den-Forellen-zu-

Fischotter - wie auch Robben - mit ihren putzigen Knopfaugen werden ja gerade gerne von der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie als Sympathieträger zum Spenden generieren eingesetzt.

Alles was unter Wasser geschieht, wird von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie ja nur als Futter für Robben, Otter und Kormorane gesehen...

Wenn dabei alte,  genetisch wertvolle Stämme an Urforellen draufgehen - so what, ist ja eh nur Otter- und Vogelfutter....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Laichzeit (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Der Schutz der Kärntner Urforelle ging hauptsächlich vom Österreicher Naturschutzbund und der Leitung der Nationalparks aus.
Die größte Bedrohung war der massive Einsatz von atlantischstämmigen Bafos durch Angler in den letzten Jahrzehnten. Da ging es nur um "Dicke Fische". Das Ausmaß ist so groß, dass auf der Suche nach der Urforelle selbst ein mäßig durchmischter Bestand selten ist und in vielen Flüssen der atlantische Besatztyp den Ursprünglichen komplett ersetzt.
Man kann den Naturschützern dort eigentlich keine einseitigen Interessen vorwerfen.

Dass man die Otter umsetzten muss, obwohl der Bach gezeigt hat, dass ein Zusammenleben von Otter und Forelle nicht funktioniert, zeigt aber schon eine gewisse Verblendung.


----------



## Norbi (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Von Menschenhand gemachte Probleme und der Fischotter muß dafür hinhalten|bigeyes#d


----------



## hans albers (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

@laichzeit:

zustimm!!! #6


----------



## Laichzeit (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



hans albers schrieb:


> @laichzeit:
> 
> zustimm!!! #6



Danke.|rolleyes
Dei verpanschten Salmonidenbestände außerhalb von schädlichen Einwirkungen von Industrie und Wasserkraft sind nun mal fast ausschließlich auf dem Mist von uns und unseren Vorgängern gewachsen.
Zum Glück hat ein Umdenken stattgefunden und der Erhalt ursprünglicher Forellenstämme wird von Anglervereinen mit großem Aufwand betrieben.
Besonders in den Balkanländern ist man auf seine heimischen Forellen sehr stolz und sie sind dort auch Aushängeschild der Fischerei.
Dass Naturschutzverbände und Fischereiverbände bei oft ähnlichen Interessen so auf Kriegsfuß stehen wie in Deutschland, gibt es glaube ich, sonst nirgends.

In Norddeutschland fressen die Fischotter gerne mal Meerforellen von den Laichbetten, dort ist aber der Bestand an Ottern geringer und es kommt zu keinen größeren Konflikten mit den Fischern.
Es kommt eben immer auf das Verhältnis von einem zum anderen an, ob etwas klappt oder nicht.
Gilt für Tiere und menschliche Interessen.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Danke.|rolleyes
> Dei verpanschten Salmonidenbestände außerhalb von schädlichen Einwirkungen von Industrie und Wasserkraft sind nun mal fast ausschließlich auf dem Mist von uns und unseren Vorgängern gewachsen.
> Zum Glück hat ein Umdenken stattgefunden und der Erhalt ursprünglicher Forellenstämme wird von Anglervereinen mit großem Aufwand betrieben.
> Besonders in den Balkanländern ist man auf seine heimischen Forellen sehr stolz und sie sind dort auch Aushängeschild der Fischerei.
> ...



Vermutlich hast Du Bilder von der Wümme vor Augen.
Na ja, ich hab da sogar einen Schein für und kenne die Region recht gut.
In 40 Jahren habe ich nie einen Otter gesehen oder Spuren gefunden, auch wenn ich da seit der Kindheit immer gezielt drauf geachtet habe.
Als Ex-Bisamfänger , Angler und Gewässerwart achtet man auf so etwas.
Das sind ganz seltene Aufnahmen die dort an der Wümme gelangen, die Angler sind stolz darauf.

Thomas hat geschrieben das der Otter keine Feinde hätte...
Doch hat er, vorrangig den Straßenverkehr und vielleicht auch einzelne und dann betroffene Teichbesitzer.
Reusen sind auch nicht ganz unproblematisch und jeder Köder für Raubtiere kann auch einen Otter treffen und wenn er noch so weit vom Wasser ausgelegt wird.
Unser größter Mader wandert und jagt auch an Land.

Nun, allein aus meiner Norddeutschen Ecke weiß ich nur von ganz wenigen Sichtungen in vielen Jahren.
Etwa ähnlich oft fand man sie auch tot auf den Straßen.
Die Otter haben halt kurze Beine und wandern weit übers Land, wobei die Männchen sehr weit umherstreifen.
Da bieten sich Straßen wohl als bequeme Wanderwege an.
Das wird wohl der Hauptgrund sein, warum es in den letzten Jahren eben nicht mehr wurden.
In einem Englischen Ansiedlungsprojekt würden im ersten Jahr fast alle Männchen überfahren.

Solltest Du wirklich die Wümme vor Augen gehabt haben, nee Hier gibt es kein Problem mit den einzelnen und seltenen Ottern.

Die gibt es in Norddeutschland so oder so nur ab und östlich der Elbe häufiger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Thomas hat geschrieben das der Otter keine Feinde hätte...


Nö, ich hab berichtet, dass die Ösis das für den Bach da so sehen, wo es keine Feinde für den Otter gibt..


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April
> 
> * Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus​*
> Fischotter, denen natürliche Feinde fehlen, haben in Österreich (St. Veit an der Glan) einen Stamm der Kärtner Urforelle, deren Genetik 10.000 Jahre alt sei, fast schon ausgerottet.
> ...


 
 Nein Thomas nicht der Otter rottet dann die Forellen dort fast aus, er sorgt eher für gute Genetik und wird ausmerzen was sich dort weniger eignet.
Nur bleibt da nun wohl kaum noch etwas zur Nutzung durch Angler übrig.
 Das in der Natur eigentlich nichts über ist, haben wir ja lange verdrängt.
 Der Böse Begriff "Schädling" hat es immer passend dargestellt.(Gilt nicht der Natur, sondern dem Konkurrenten Mensch)
 Der Otter ist eben ein "Schädling" von Nutzungsinteressen durch den Menschen.
 Immer wenn der Mensch von Nutzbaren Überschüssen in der Natur spricht, meint er in Wahrheit anderen Arten etwas wegzunehmen oder eben im Falle der Schädlinge erfolgreichere Konkurrenten.
 Sie dann zu regeln, erschafft dann diese nutzbare Überschüsse erst.

 150 Kg/ha |bigeyes sind ein Hammer, da kommt wohl seit dem Kormoran in Norddeutschland gar kein Gewässer rann.
 Die Frage ist ob solche Fischmengen naturnah sind oder naturnah eher die fast leergefressenen Gewässer.
 Bitter für die Angler und Fische, weil dann jeder ältere erfahrene Fisch wichtig für den Bestand wird.

 Also braucht es auch eine Regelung bei Entnahme und Fischjäger um einen nutzbaren Bestand zu erhalten.

 Nur zu sagen der Otter sei schuld und gefährde diese Art wird dem Nicht gerecht.

 Für die Fische wird es halt eng, wenn die Vögel den Nachwuchs verputzen, der Otter unter den weniger fitten Altfischen aufräumt und Angler versuchen die erfahrenen fitten größeren Altfische zu überlisten.:m

 C&R oder Fenstermaße könnten da helfen.
 Zusätzlicher Besatz nicht.#t


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> C&R oder Fenstermaße könnten da helfen.




Erklär das mal nem Otter....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Richtig lesen hilft auch, da steht nicht Entnahme von kg X, sondern gemessener Bestand (und die Schützerindustrie will den Otter wieder weghaben, nachdem sie gemerkt haben, dass die Wiedereinbürgerung da nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei war)..

Und der Schützer sagt, dass Bejagung der Otter sinnvoll sein könnte, nicht Angler oder Nutzer..

Erst auch den verlinkten Artikel lesen, dann verstehen, dann dazu schreiben........


----------



## markus_82 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

C&R oder Fenstermaße könnten da helfen. -> Blödsinn! 
Da hilft nur die Abschaffung der Grünen Gutmenschen!

Den Otter haben wir leider unseren "Grünen Freunden" zu verdanken, die bei uns im Land ja gegen alles und jeden sind...ohne Maß und Ziel Viehzeugs aussetzen damit sie es dann anschauen können und sich gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen wie toll doch die Wiederansiedlung funktioniert hat.

Das ist das Gleiche Problem wie mit den Bibern! Da laufen, (zumindest in Österreich) die Grünen Amok und werfen tonnenweise Biber ins Wasser, ohne vorher nachzudenken. Die Biber haben in sich in den letzten 5 Jahren explosionsartig vermehrt. Jetzt ist das Geschrei wieder groß, weil alle Bäume die am Wasser stehen angenagt sind und weg müssen, da es sonst mal einen Radfahrer erschlägt.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> C&R oder Fenstermaße könnten da helfen.
> Zusätzlicher Besatz nicht.#t


Zusätzlicher Besatz, vor Allem mit Maßfischen ist auch ein Teil des Problems, da der nur als Otter, Kormoran und Anglerfutter dient.

Für die zukünftige Fischerei sind solche winzigen Bestände unglaublich wertvoll und deshalb sind einige Otter und 300.000€ ein billiges Opfer für die Fischerei.
Zukünftig, wahrscheinlich bald, hat der Besatz als Ausgleich zur Fischerei in der Forellenregion ein Ende. Dann wird es von großem Interesse sein, dass die Überlebenschance der Brut eines autochthonen Stammes die der durchschnittlichen Besatzforelle um das 5 bis zehnfache übersteigt.
Dass solche Bachstämme meist keine 60cm Klopper hervorbringen, muss man halt schlucken.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



markus_82 schrieb:


> .. und werfen tonnenweise Biber ins Wasser





Das gehört ins Reich der Märchen, zusammen mit den Kofferraumwölfen.


----------



## markus_82 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das gehört ins Reich der Märchen, zusammen mit den Kofferraumwölfen.



Märchen? Aha. Würde mich interessieren wie du darauf kommst?


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Erklär das mal nem Otter....


 Das Tieren zu erklären wird kaum möglich sein.
 Sie reagieren ja mehrheitlich spontan, ohne lange zu denken und können auch nicht lesen. |kopfkrat

 Nein die Otter werden jagen was sie bekommen und das wird in einem kleinen Gewässer auch mal fast alles sein.
 Die wenigen einzelnen größeren Fische sind dann doppelt wertvoll.
 Einmal sind sie wichtig um dann die Art zu erhalten und sie haben halt auch bewiesen das Sie das dem Otter ausweichen konnten, Zufälliges überleben mal ausgeklammert.
 Doof, wenn man die dann auch noch entnehmen würde.
 Weil es eben keine Zuchtfische in dieser Qualität und mit Ihrer Erfahrung geben kann.

 Sorry, ich sehe mich selbst als Tier, gesteuert vom Wunsch Fische zu fangen oder auch,..

 äh,... gehört hier nicht her.:m


----------



## Laichzeit (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Biber verbreiten sich von selbst, nur Problembiber werden umgesiedelt und das auch nicht in andere Gewässersysteme.
Anders als der Fischotter bewegen sich Biber weit vom Gewässer weg, wenige Kilometer von mir entfernt sind sie über die trockene Schwäbische Alb über eine Wasserscheide gewandert und nicht tonnenweise ausgesetzt worden.


----------



## markus_82 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Biber verbreiten sich von selbst, nur Problembiber werden umgesiedelt und das auch nicht in andere Gewässersysteme.
> Anders als der Fischotter bewegen sich Biber weit vom Gewässer weg, wenige Kilometer von mir entfernt sind sie über die trockene Schwäbische Alb über eine Wasserscheide gewandert und nicht tonnenweise ausgesetzt worden.



Aha, und daraus schließt du das es bei uns auch so sein muss? 
 Vor 15 Jahren gab es keine Biber in der Gegend. Danach wurden 40 (in Worten "vierzig") Biberpaare auf ca. 35 Flusskilometer ausgesetzt. Bei einem Durchschnittsgewicht von ca. 25 - 30 Kg/Tier kannst du es dir gerne selbst ausrechnen.
 Jetzt wurde das Gleich vor einigen Jahren mit den Ottern gemacht.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



markus_82 schrieb:


> Aha, und daraus schließt du das es bei uns auch so sein muss?
> Vor 15 Jahren gab es keine Biber in der Gegend. Danach wurden 40 (in Worten "vierzig") Biberpaare auf ca. 35 Flusskilometer ausgesetzt. Bei einem Durchschnittsgewicht von ca. 25 - 30 Kg/Tier kannst du es dir gerne selbst ausrechnen.
> Jetzt wurde das Gleich vor einigen Jahren mit den Ottern gemacht.



Vor 150 Jahren gab es dort wahrscheinlich Biber und irgendwo muss man ja wieder anfangen.
Aber 80 Stück auf 35 km kauf ich dir nicht ab.
Die Grünen haben aber keine geheimen Otter und Biberfarmen, wo man mal schnell 3 Tonnen Biber zum Angler ärgern holen kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das Tieren zu erklären wird kaum möglich sein.
> Sie reagieren ja mehrheitlich spontan, ohne lange zu denken und können auch nicht lesen. |kopfkrat
> 
> Nein die Otter werden jagen was sie bekommen und das wird in einem kleinen Gewässer auch mal fast alles sein.
> Die wenigen einzelnen größeren Fische sind dann doppelt wertvoll.



Die wirds nicht mehr lange geben. da hilft auch kein C&R.
Der Satz aus dem Artikel bringt es auf den Punkt:
".......der Fischotter ist ein Jäger, gegen den die Forellen in kleinen Gewässern chancenlos sind."


Otter machen kleine Gewässer, ohne Ausweichmöglichkeitein für die Fische, ratzekahl leer.


----------



## markus_82 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Vor 150 Jahren gab es dort wahrscheinlich Biber und irgendwo muss man ja wieder anfangen.
> Aber 80 Stück auf 35 km kauf ich dir nicht ab.
> Die Grünen haben aber keine geheimen Otter und Biberfarmen, wo man mal schnell 3 Tonnen Biber zum Angler ärgern holen kann.




 Du brauchst mir auch nichts abkaufen. 
 Ob es geheime Farmen gibt? Mag sein. 
 Ob man damit wieder anfangen muss? Ich würde sagen nein. 

 Was Tatsache ist. Wenn sich etwas explosionsartig, durch Menschhand verursacht, vermehrt und Bäche leerfrisst ist was schief gelaufen.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Bachforellen werden in kleinen Gewässern nicht vom Fischotter ausgerottet, sondern nur "angepasst".
Ein 2 Meter breiter Bach mit mäßiger Struktur bringt Bachforellen hervor, die so klein sind, dass sie sich unter Wurzelstöcken und sonstigem vor den Fischottern verstecken können.
Diese laichen in 2 bis 3 Wintern wenige hundert Eier und werden dann mit spätestens 25-30cm gefressen.
In Österreich kommen die Fischotter, machen alles platt und hauen ab weil es nichts mehr gibt.
In einer ausgewogenen Natur gibt es eine schwankende Räuber-Beute Beziehung, die sich beim Erstkontakt von Otter und Forelle nicht einstellen kann.
Also ist der natürliche Zustand kein fischleerer Bach, sondern einer mit winzigen Forellen.
Nicht sehr anglerfreundlich.

Diese Fische sehen dann so aus. Der ist fast 14 cm lang und wenn man den laichenden Fischen zusieht, sind diese auch nicht viel größer.
Obwohl es an dem Bach keine Otter gibt, sind die Forellen noch immer darauf genetisch festgelegt, früh zu laichen.
Die Fischerei auf solche Fische ist ein absoluter Krampf, da die Fische bei der kleinsten Bewegung in einer Spalte oder unter Wurzeln verschwinden.
Den hab ich auch nur erwischt, weil er in einer Pfütze gefangen war und sich mit der Hand fangen ließ.


----------



## markus_82 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bachforellen werden in kleinen Gewässern nicht vom Fischotter ausgerottet, sondern nur "angepasst".
> Ein 2 Meter breiter Bach mit mäßiger Struktur bringt Bachforellen hervor, die so klein sind, dass sie sich unter Wurzelstöcken und sonstigem vor den Fischottern verstecken können.
> Diese laichen in 2 bis 3 Wintern wenige hundert Eier und werden dann mit spätestens 25-30cm gefressen.
> In Österreich kommen die Fischotter, machen alles platt und hauen ab weil es nichts mehr gibt.
> ...



Das wird mir jetzt zu mühsam...


----------



## Honeyball (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fischotter - wie auch Robben - mit ihren putzigen Knopfaugen werden ja gerade gerne von der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie als Sympathieträger zum Spenden generieren eingesetzt.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesAlso ich fand den Robben noch nie sympathisch #c|kopfkrat

Aber das Beispiel zeigt wunderschön, wie unsere angeblichen Naturschützer lernen, dass sie sich besser nicht in die Natur einmischen und eher dafür sorgen sollten, den Menschen die Natur näher zu bringen, statt sie aus dieser Natur zu verbannen und irgendwelchen Kuscheltieren das Feld zu überlassen.:m


----------



## Deep Down (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bachforellen werden in kleinen Gewässern nicht vom Fischotter ausgerottet, sondern nur "angepasst".
> ......



Dies und die weiteren Ausführung sind für uns Angler unbequem aber wohl zutreffend!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

@Laichzeit
@Bernd2000 

Danke für eure Stellungnahmen, ich persönlich angele seit über 40 Jahren und ich freue mich immer wenn ich seltene Tiere in der Natur beobachten kann.

Fischotter habe ich leider als Straßenopfer nur tot gesehen. 

Fischotter sind in Ungarn zwar auch bedroht, aber es gibt noch Bereiche mit gesundem Bestand. Auch in der Nähe von Fischzuchten, die sie offensichtlich nicht ruinieren.

Im Gegensatz zu der Schilderung hier, sind die Otter laut Zeitungsbericht wieder eingewandert, also auch wenn man sie weg fängt, kommen demnächst die nächsten, die ein neues, noch nicht besetztes Revier suchen.

Solche Erhaltungsmaßnahmen dienen mehr dem Ego, der Organisatoren, als dem Biotop.


----------



## Revilo62 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Ick gebe ja zu , dass ick keene Ahnung von Ottern oder irgendwelchen Forellen habe, aber eens hab ick gelernt, 
"die Zeit heilt alle Wunden" und das als Hinweis an alle
Tierschützer oder spendensammelnden Vereine.
Wenn der Otter oder irgendein Tier vor 100 Jahren regional ausgerottet wurde, dann wird es , sofern noch irgendwo ein Bestand existiert, eine Ansiedlung nach Schaffung der Rahmenbedingung von allein realisieren. Dazu muss man der Natur die Zeit geben, die regelt das von allein.
Jeder gezüchtete, an seine tägliche Mahlzeit gewöhnte, Marder oder Otter hat es nicht gelernt, mit seinem Biotop umzugehen und die Ressourcen zu nutzen. 
Da liegt die Crux, bei den Wölfen ist es genauso und die Grundel zeigt uns gerade sehr eindeutig, was passiert, wenn der Meensch massiv in die Natur eingreift.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Jose (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

weder aus dem beitrag von thomas noch aus dem artikel aus der zeitung geht hervor, was da eigentlich abgelaufen ist. hat man da tausende von (ur)forellen in fischotterreviere eingebracht oder da otter ausgesetzt oder wie oder was?
völlig dürftige meldung, noch nicht mal eine berichterstattung.
sollte so in keiner zeitung und in keinem forum stehen. hier auch nicht.

und das dann als den beliebten aufhänger gegen "die spendensammler" zu nehmen erinnert mich eher an den Pfeiffer aus der feuerzangengenbowle, der jedes, aber auch jedes thema auf "die alkoholische gärung" runterbrach.

ohne in den spiegel geguckt zu haben denk ich aber eher an einen gewissen Cato und dessen furor bezüglich Carthago.


sorry, thomas, unzureichend recherchiert mit unschöner stilblüte.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Mal eine fachliche Frage:
Die Fischotter die hier bei uns in Bayern rumschwimmen sind die eurasischen Exemplare ( Lutra lutra ). Ich habe am Nordkap, im Salzwasser! aber auch mal einen Otter gesehen, ist das die gleiche Art ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Laut Wikipedia:



> Lebensraum[Bearbeiten | Quelltext bearbeiten]
> 
> Fischotter an einem Baumstamm
> Sein bevorzugter Lebensraum sind flache Flüsse mit zugewachsenen Ufern und Überschwemmungsebenen. Der Rückgang solcher Habitate und die Bejagung haben dazu geführt, dass der Fischotter stellenweise verschwand und an vielen Stellen extrem selten geworden ist. Er kommt aber mit allen Arten von Süßwasser-Lebensräumen zurecht, solange die Gewässer klar und fischreich sind und ihm ausreichend Versteckmöglichkeiten entlang der Ufer bieten.
> ...



leben sie u.a. auch im Salzwasser


----------



## Nidderauer (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus​*
> .... Andere, von Menschen verursachte Einwirkungen – wie die Einleitung von Schadstoffen in die Gewässer– würden in dieser Region als Ursache für den Rückgang der autochthonen Fisch- und Krebspopulationen wegfallen, sagt der Obmann des Kärntner Naturschutzbundes, Klaus Kugi, der Kärtner Kleinen Zeitung..



Ja genau, man sieht beim Blick von Oben auch keinerlei landwirtschaftliche Aktivitäten und Bier trinken die Ösis sicher auch nicht :g

https://www.google.de/maps/@46.7547034,14.3833607,8814m/data=!3m1!1e3

Da sieht man mal wieder deutlich, was von den Naturschutzverbänden zu halten ist, nicht nur hier bei uns. Da siedeln sie lieber die Viecher um, anstatt dafür zu sorgen, dass die Gewässer schadstoffunbelasteter werden. 

Bin mal gespannt, was ihnen irgendwann zu den verhungernden Kormoranen einfällt #6

Grüße Sven


----------



## Jose (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

glückwunsch #6
schnappreflex funktioniert


----------



## Nidderauer (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Jose schrieb:


> glückwunsch #6
> schnappreflex funktioniert



 Nee, die Farbwahrnehmung. Die Algen auf dem Bild mit den Herren Elektrofischer sind braun und nicht grün 

 Darüberhinaus stellt sich bei einem Rückgang der Fischpopulation von 150 kg/ha auf 1 Kg/ha über 5 Jahre auch zwischenzeitlich schon eine schwieriger werdende Nahrungssituation für die Fischotter ein, sodass diese ihren Nachwuchs nicht mehr großbekommen.

 Und solche Naturgesetze greifen schon weit bevor da irgendwas unmittelbar vorm Zusammenbruch steht, wie in diesem Fall der Bestand der "Urforelle".

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Hallo,

wenn wir Angler uns jetzt aufregen daß der Fischotter die “Urforelle“ vernichtet, sollten wir in dieser Frage den Ball  besser flach halten.

  Was hier als Urforelle bezeichnet wird, gab es früher in jedem Bach. Das ist nichts anderes als ein autochthoner, d.h. heimischer und angepasster Forellenstamm. Wenn es jetzt in Deutschland nur noch ganz vereinzelt autochthone Bestände gibt, war das nicht der Fischotter, der hat ja ein Alibi. 
  Das Verschwinden solcher Bestände ist einzig allein auf den künstlichen Besatz mit gebietsfremden Forellen zurückzuführen. Heute findet in dieser Frage ein Umdenken statt. In den allermeisten Fällen, ist für die heimische Forellen der Zug abgefahren. Der Grund, es gibt so gut wie keine autochthone Bestände mehr.  Deshalb sind die Restbestände mit allen Mitteln zu erhalten. Zur Not auch auf Kosten der regionalen Otterpopulation. Der Otter ist in DE über den Berg und ist in der Lage, sich selbstständig zu verbreiten.

Dabei gibt es bei Forellen die Möglichkeit die Fische in etwa aufgrund ihrer Färbung einem Stamm zuzuordnen. 
Bei Hecht und Schleie, kann ich das schon nicht mehr. 

  Zu den Bibern ist hier ordentlich Unfug verbreitet worden.
  Ein Biberbestand, kann eine bestimmte Populationsdichte nicht überschreiten. Die Tiere besetzen Reviere in denen je ein Elternpaar mit den Jungtieren lebt. In der Regel im zweiten Jahr müssen die Jungtiere das Revier verlassen. Die Jungtiere wandern ab und gründen ihre eigenen Reviere. So breitet sich die Art weiter aus. Im Elternrevier leben aber immer noch nur zwei Biber.
  Nur durch diese Strategie war es möglich daß aus wenigen Besatztieren eine deutschlandweite Population entstanden ist. Das spricht nicht gerade dafür, dass die besetzten Biber für ein Überleben in der Natur nicht geeignet war, im Gegenteil.
  Probleme mit dem Biber wird es erst dann geben, wenn die Jungbiber  keine geeigneten Reviere mehr finden und ein Freibad besetzen.
  Ich kann nicht voraussagen, wie sich der Otter auf die Forellenbestände auswirken wird.
  Allen die das schon wissen, meinen tiefsten Respekt.

  Der Vergleich mit dem Kormoran, ist jedoch nicht zulässig. Bei Biber und Otter handelt es sich ganz eindeutig um heimische Tierarten. Das ist ja beim Kormoran zumindest im Binnenland nicht so.
  Die Vorfahren der BF haben ihre Erfahrung mit dem Otter gemacht und diese zumindest teilweise auch genetisch weitergegeben.
  Wenn die Forellen in kleinen Bächen keine Chance gegen den Otter hätten, wären sie vor einigen 100 Jahren von dort verschwunden, als der Otterbestand wesentlich höher war.
  Ich denke nicht, dass die von Laichzeit beobachtete Kleinwüchsigkeit eine Folge des Fischotters ist.

  In einigen Eifelbächen gibt es ebenfalls solche „Steinforellen“. Diese Kleinwüchsigkeit tritt  aber ausschließlich in nahrungsarmen Bächen auf. Die Laichzeiten sind vom Gewässer abhängig und werden von den autochthonen Forellen genetisch festgelegt.

  Der Laichzeitpunkt ist abhängig von der Wassertemperatur und dem Auftreten des ersten Planktons im Frühjahr. Da die Eientwicklung in diesen meist kalten Bächen langsamer verläuft, haben diese Forellen aus diesem Grund eine frühere Laichzeit. 

Diese Laichzeiten kann die BF aber nicht verändern, auch nicht wegen des Otters. Würde der Stamm das tun, würden die Brut beim Verlassen des Kieslückensystems kein Plankton finden und nach Verzehr des Dottersacks sehr schnell eingehen. 

Diese beobachtete Anpassung ist somit eine an kalte, nahrungsarme Bäche und nicht an den Otter.

sNNEP


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Spendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie schleppt genetisch nicht angepasste Otter, Biber, Steinböcke, Adler, Wölfe, Luchse etc. durch die halbe Welt zur Wiederansiedlung an nicht passenden Orten (und setzt nebenbei noch an allen möglichen Orten Fledermäuse und Kröten für Klagen aus (ok, das nicht direkt beweisbar)) :
`= gut, weils ja von der spendensammelnden Schützermafia kommt und die damit noch mehr Spenden sammeln können...
Unterstützen!!

Angler besetzen Gewässer:
= schlecht, weil es Menschen direkt nützt und die Spendensammlermafia damit keine Kohle generieren kann...
Bekämpfen!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Thomas, woher hast du denn die Information das der Otter dort ausgesetzt wurde?

An der Drau gibt es Otterpopulationen, da ist ein Einwandern nicht verwunderlich.

Ansonsten finde ich deine Causalverknüpfung nicht schlüssig, überzeugend.:q


----------



## Jose (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

thomas, stereotypen helfen hier nicht, blicke in den spiegel evtl schon.

mir wäre eher an fakten gelegen.

ich geb dir aber doch zwei zückerchen:
"nur wer gar nix tut, macht auch keine fehler"

der DAFV ist, nach diesem maßstab (und deiner "schützer-allergie")

das IDEAL an sich.

glauben wir denkenden alle nicht :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich deine Causalverknüpfung nicht schlüssig, überzeugend.:q


Jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche?

NABU, BUND; WWF, Greenpeace, PETA und DAFV freuen sich immer über Spenden - nur zu.............

Hab ja geschrieben:
Unbedingt Schützer unterstützen - das sind die "Guten"..........

Angeln kann man ja auch im Ausland.........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Ja , habe lange Zeit im BUND Wuppertal gearbeitet,  habe mich viel mit Amphibien- und Reptilienschutz auseinandergesetzt und und bin noch länger aktiver Angler.

Und ich angele derzeitig im Ausland. Aber dennoch wird aus deinem Post keine Argumentation.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Ist auch keine Argumentation - schlichte Beschreibung..


----------



## Jose (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

da hast du durchaus recht, thomas, die genannten u.a. sammeln spenden.

daraus aber ein universelles "böses" abzuleiten, auf das all die misslichkeiten für angler zurückzuführen sind, das passt zu der glaubensschwangeren vorösterlichen zeit, aber doch bitte nicht zu (ur)forellen und otter.
ich hätte immer noch gerne fakten zu der meldung.

was ich da verstehe ist, dass ein Landesfischereiinspektor beklagt und ein Naturschutzbündler allen "putzigen Knopfaugen" (zitat thomas) zum trotz und trotz "Logo-tier" maßnahmen gutheißt, die nun ganz und gar nix mit "putzigen Knopfaugen"zu tun haben.

es sind wirre zeiten...


----------



## Laichzeit (20. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie schleppt genetisch nicht angepasste Otter, Biber, Steinböcke, Adler, Wölfe, Luchse etc. durch die halbe Welt zur Wiederansiedlung an nicht passenden Orten.
> Bekämpfen!!



Genetisch angepasste Stämme besetzen ist bei Fischen genauso wie bei Säugetieren oft nicht drin, da man keine mehr findet.
Die eingesetzten Rheinlachse stammen aus Norwegen, Schweden, Irland, Dänemark und sonst noch woher.
Genetisch angepasste Tiere findet man nur dort, wo genetisch angepasste Tiere überlebt haben.
In Deutschland ist der Lachs vor etwa 50 Jahren ausgestorben, da bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, als auf andere Stämme zurück zu greifen, gleiches gilt für Maifisch und Störe.
Was in Österreich passiert ist uns doch Jahrzehnte voraus, es passiert tatsächlich ETWAS zum Schutz der Fische. Bei uns hätte man den Bestand der Urforelle den Ottern geopfert, wie man als demütiger Angler seine Fische dem schwarzen Vogelgott opfern muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Genetisch angepasste Stämme besetzen ist bei Fischen genauso wie bei Säugetieren oft nicht drin, da man keine mehr findet.


Nur sind Angler schlecht, wenn sie das machen (besetzen), das Schützerpack gut, wenn die das Gleiche tun - das kotzt mich an..

Und dass Angler da immer schon vor lauter Ehrfurcht einknicken, wenn sie nur Schützer hören - nöööööö, das ist einfach Spendensammelindustrie, die gehören nicht zu den Guten, die Schützer!!

Gut ist, wer Gutes tut, nicht wer sich gut (oder der Einfachheit halber Schützer) nennt...

Dazu noch:
Fische haben durch mehr Nachkommen mehr genetische Variabilität und können sich bei Besatz daher besser und schneller anpassen als die von der Schützermafia zur Wiederansiedlung (und hauptsächlich zum Spenden sammeln) zwangsumgesiedelten  Otter, Biber, Steinböcke, Adler, Wölfe, Luchs, Fledermaus  etc., wozu dann meist gleich  noch Menschen großflächig ausgesperrt werden (ausser Vögelbeobachter vom NABU natürlich, die dürfen überall hin zu ihrem Wochenendvergnügen - sind ja die "Guten").



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bei uns hätte man den Bestand der Urforelle den Ottern geopfert, wie man als demütiger Angler seine Fische dem schwarzen Vogelgott opfern muss.


Genau darum hab ich den Artikel gebracht, um zu zeigen, dass es woanders (nicht in Deutschland natürlich, mit der gutmenschlichen, spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie) auch Schützer gibt, die wissen, dass man eben nicht immer alles laufen lassen kann nach dem Motto "die Natur richtets schon" - Ganz Europa ist Kulturlandschaft, nicht "Natur".......
Also wird Otter umgesiedelt und/oder bejagt, wenns wie hier nicht passt.
Da capo, Ösis!


----------



## harzsalm (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Lieber Thomas,das größte Problem in dieser ganzen Sache sind die Diskrepanzen ,die  Angler auch unter sich haben.( Viele unterstützen solche Schützer mit Spenden ohne  sich weiter Gedanken zu machen)

Die Gewinner ist dadurch leider die Naturschutzmafia wie du sie richtig interpretierts.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur sind Angler schlecht, wenn sie das machen (besetzen), das Schützerpack gut, wenn die das Gleiche tun - das kotzt mich an..
> 
> 
> Dazu noch:
> Fische haben durch mehr Nachkommen mehr genetische Variabilität und können sich bei Besatz daher besser und schneller anpassen als die von der Schützermafia zur Wiederansiedlung (und hauptsächlich zum Spenden sammeln) zwangsumgesiedelten Otter, Biber, Steinböcke, Adler, Wölfe, Luchs, Fledermaus etc.,


 
Ich finde es lustig, wie Du das bringst.
 Das ist sicher bei den Anglern als Begründung auch nicht anders, sonst reduzierst Du Ihr Tun auf Nahrungsbeschaffung und Naturnutzung.

 Nur vergleichst Du hier Birnen mit Kartoffeln.
 Die meisten der von Dier aufgeführten Arten würden halt auch heute noch weit umherwandern, nur ist das heute kaum noch möglich.

 So wie auch beim Menschen gibt es dort kaum genetische Unterschiede innerhalb der Art.
 Der Vergleich mit den Fischen hinkt also völlig , weil bei diesen Tierarten einst so etwas wie steter Austausch immer vorkam.

Für sie spielten Wasserscheiden halt keine Rolle, die aber bei den Fischen oft ganz wichtige Grenzen bei der Genetik ergaben.
 Um es auf die Forellen zurück zu bringen, alles was zur Nordsee hinfließt hat sich halt getrennt, zu den Unterarten des Mittelmeeres oder dem Schwarzen Meer entwickelt.
 Den Austausch innerhalb der einzelnen Unterart sicherten die Wanderformen der Forelle. Aber auch die Wanderform an sich macht ja erst wirklich Sinn, wenn es Vorteile bringt, das Risiko der Wanderung einzugehen.
 Klar die Wanderform wird auch so etwas wie eine Wanderung zu besseren Futterplätzen sein, aber sie könnte eben auch Ihren Fressfeinden im Süßwasser geschuldet sein.
 Sie wandern ja ab, wenn sie beginnen für Vögel oder Otter als Beute interessant zu werden und Ihnen wegen der Größe auch kaum noch Verstecke zur Verfügung stehen.
 Das könnten also alles mehrgleisige Strategien im Überlebenskampf sein.
 Interessant ist eigentlich auch unsere Vorstellung das ein möglichst höher Forellenbestand gute Natur sei, oder eben allgemeiner ein hoher Fischbestand.

 Ich grübel da schon, seit ich vor gut 30 Jahren beim E-Fischen Protokoll geführt habe.
 Das war ein norddeutscher Bach mit einem sich selbst erhaltenden B.F-Bestand. Der war schlicht voll, mit B.F aller Größen, weitere Fischarten machten vielleicht 1-3% aus. Ohne Feinde gab es halt keine Lücken und viel zu viele Raubfische, für die Kleinfischarten und möglicherweise auch andere Bewohner.
 Heute soll sich das dort völlig geändert haben.
 Im Nachbargewässer ist z.B soll die Äsche  völlig verschwunden sein und auch die B.F weniger geworden sein.

 Auch wenn ich z.B den Kormoran für den extremen Rückgang der Fangzahlen als Grund in meiner Region ansehe, nehme Ich doch auch wahr, was sich noch alles veränderte.
 Die Verbuttung ist verschwunden, Gewässer wurden klarer und pflanzenreicher, verschollene Kleinfischarten tauchen überall auf, auch da wo man sie eigentlich nicht erwartet hätte.

 Wir leben halt immer in Traumwelten was Wir als Gut empfinden, erst wenn die Natur zurückkehrt können wir wahrnehmen was alles mit allem zusammenhängt.
 Die Raubtiere stören halt unsere Vorstellung von dem was gut sei, aber letztendlich schaffen Sie erst Nischen in so etwas wie Monokulturen, von dem wir annehmen das wäre natürlich und gut.
 (So wie eben auch der Bieber erst natürliche Uferbepflanzungen entstehen lässt, oder Wölfe sich rasend vermehren weil es viel zu viel Beutetiere gibt)

 Aber wie schon Geschrieben in der Natur ist nichts über, Nutzungsinteressen und Natur lassen sich nur durch Regelung der "Schädlinge" vereinbaren.
 Schon das Wort "Schädling" sollte man besser nicht benutzen, wenn man mit Gutmenschen spricht Aber der Begriff trifft es, wenn man nicht in Traumwelten einer unbedingt ungestörten Natur lebt, sondern auch den Menschen einbezieht.

 Wer die Natur nur als Kuschelzoo betrachtet, für den wird der Nutzer zum "Schädling", wer den Ertrag der Natur nutzen will nimmt dann andere Konkurrenten als "Schädlinge" wahr.
 Das Ganze zu Einem zu vereinbaren, ist nicht einfach.
*ES ist eben nichts über....*wenn man der Natur Ihren Lauf lässt.
 Es ist wie eine Gleichung, die man lediglich umstellen kann.
 Auf der einen Seite alle Eingriffe, auf der anderen Seite, das was nachwachsen kann.
 Geht die Gleichung nicht auf, ist die Art weg.

 Die Fronten sind halt total verhärtet.
 Viele sehen Natur als etwas an was sich immer völlig ungestört entwickeln sollte, vergessen aber dabei das sich Millionen Menschen nicht von Luft ernähren oder in Luft auflösen. Sie verstehen einfach nicht das in der Natur eben nichts über ist. 


 Die andere Alternative ist eine aus Nutzung ausgerichtete Natur. Ein Freizeitpark in Nutzungsflächen, wo Natur eben nur sein darf wenn sie nicht zu unbequem wird.
 Da muss halt jeder Konkurrent weg, wobei man dann selbst seine Beute ja nicht erhalten muss, wenn es zu viel Geld kostet und sich eben nicht lohnt.

 Fast schon lustig, wie wir fast alle da zwischen diesen Vorstellungen umherwuseln..

 Ach ja, dann kommen ja noch die denen die ganz großen Wert auf den Tierschutz einzelner Tiere legen. 

 Ein einziger Wahnsinn, vieler angeblich vernunftbegabter Tiere, die jeder für sich andere Prioritäten setzten.
 Jeder, der mal eben erkennt was richtig sei, beweist nur seine eigene Dummheit oder Rücksichtslosigkeit gegenüber anderen Betrachtungen.

 Ein Otter kann eben auch Einzelne Menschen extrem schädigen, hat Jemand einen kleinen Forellenteich und einen Otter, dann ist es sicher ein gewaltiger Aufwand diesen Teich gegen den Otter zu sichern.
 Das kann man, aber es ist ungleich aufwendiger als die heimliche Lösung.
 Schutz hin oder her, wenn Ihm keiner dabei hilft, setzt es schon enormes Naturschutz Bewusstsein voraus sich dann selbst zurückzunehmen. 
 Umsiedlung wäre dann auch für Ihn eine Lösung.

 Dem Otter kommen sicher größere Fischereirechte zugute, erst dann wird seit Tun auf die Schultern vieler Menschen verteilt. Dort wo nur kleine Fischereirechte bestehen, trifft es dann aber Einzelne auch mal Extrem.

 Vielleicht sollten mögliche Otterschützer mal versuchen, ob Ihnen Aufnahmen gelingen, wo Otter Kormorane jagen.
 Das würde einige Angler versöhnen.|supergri


----------



## rippi (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Forellen opfern, Otter opfern und Regenbogenforelle und Namaycush einsetzen und als Ersatz für den Otter Büffel ansiedeln. DAS wäre Naturschutz!
Die Kühe müssen gemolken werden, solange sie Milch geben.

Nachtrag: Bernd hat soeben den besten Beitrag dieses Threads geschrieben, nur ist annähernd so gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Mir gefällt trotz allem die Herangehensweise der österreichischen Schützer:
Umsiedeln oder abschiessen..

Weils eben keine Natur gibt, sondern nur genutzte Kulturlandschaft, und nicht alles überall möglich sein muss..,.

Viel besser als die spendensammelnde, gutmenschliche Schützerindustrie in Bürokrateutonien, denen es nur um ihre gefüllte Konten geht..


----------



## D3rFabi (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Moin,

ich war eigentlich der meinung, auch etwas zu dem thema schreiben zu können, habe aber schnell gemerkt, dass ich auf sprachlicher ebene wohl noch nicht das erforderliche niveau erreicht habe, um hier nicht gänzlich unterzugehen.

wie man(n) eine thematik, die zugegebenermaßen einiges an zündstoff und empörungspotenzial für die geschundene anglerseele innehält, mit (man kann es leider nicht anders umschreiben) stumpfer polemik kaputt"reden" kannt, ist bemerkenswert. die fähigkeit, emotionalität aus einer diskussion mit selbstbezug herauszuhalten, fehlt hier einigen offenbar völlig. schlimm ist, dass das offensichtlich niemanden stört - oder ist das noble zurückhaltung?

ohne hier irgendwem zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber wer folgende begriffe verwendet, disqualifiziert sich mMn schon von vornherein von jeglichem diskurs:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...] das Schützerpack [...] das kotzt mich an.[...] Spendensammelindustrie, die gehören nicht zu den Guten, die Schützer!![...]
> 
> Dazu noch:
> Fische haben durch mehr Nachkommen mehr genetische Variabilität und können sich bei Besatz daher besser und schneller anpassen als die von der Schützermafia zur Wiederansiedlung (und hauptsächlich zum Spenden sammeln) zwangsumgesiedelten  Otter, Biber, Steinböcke, Adler, Wölfe, Luchs, Fledermaus  etc., wozu dann meist gleich  noch Menschen großflächig ausgesperrt werden (ausser Vögelbeobachter vom NABU natürlich, die dürfen überall hin zu ihrem Wochenendvergnügen - sind ja die "Guten").



und auch die feststellung bezüglich der genetischen variabilität geht nicht konform mit neueren wissenschaftlichen studienergebnissen, aber das nur am rande, das muss man nicht wissen - kann man aber, wenn man schon darüber schreibt.

tut mir leid, dass ich zur eigentlichen thematik überhaupt nichts beitragen konnte, das ging leider nicht. allerdings haben das auch viele gemacht, die wahrscheinlich genau das gegenteil wollten. 

grüße


----------



## hans albers (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



> schlimm ist, dass das offensichtlich niemanden stört - oder ist das noble zurückhaltung?


doch , und auch schon mehrmals erwähnt...
(wenn auch nicht in diesem thread)

mit pauschalisierungen kommt man nicht weiter,
und kritik an anglern nicht erwünscht...


duck und wech !!


----------



## Laichzeit (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



D3rFabi schrieb:


> und auch die feststellung bezüglich der genetischen variabilität geht nicht konform mit neueren wissenschaftlichen studienergebnissen, aber das nur am rande, das muss man nicht wissen - kann man aber, wenn man schon darüber schreibt.
> grüße



Das wäre mir neu, dass Bachforellen nicht genetisch variabel sind. Meinst du insgesamt oder in einer einzelnen Population?
Gegen ersteres spricht jedenfalls eindeutig der Stammbaum.
http://static-content.springer.com/image/art%3A10.1186%2F1297-9686-46-7/MediaObjects/12711_2013_2596_Fig2_HTML.jpg


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



rippi schrieb:


> Forellen opfern, Otter opfern und Regenbogenforelle und Namaycush einsetzen und als Ersatz für den Otter Büffel ansiedeln. DAS wäre Naturschutz!
> Die Kühe müssen gemolken werden, solange sie Milch geben.
> 
> Nachtrag: Bernd hat soeben den zweitbesten Beitrag dieses Threads geschrieben, nur meiner ist noch besser.


 
 Ich mache mir mal einen kleinen Spaß.
 Es gibt Momentan heftigen Streit, weil ein Waldbesitzer Wisente in Deutschland ansiedelte.
http://www.deutschewildtierstiftung.de/de/wissen-lernen/wissen/wisent/steckbrief-wisent/
 Die gehören hier nicht mehr her, sagen viele.
 So wie eben Hirsche als Waldtiere betrachtet werden, trotz der da störenden Geweihe.
 Wir haben eine Schräge Vorstellung von Natur, weil eben möglicherweise Systemrelevante Arten oft gar nicht mehr, als heimisch betrachtet werden.
 Ein Nachbarland hat da mal einen Versuch gemacht über den hier gut aber auch selbstkritisch berichtet wird.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdE279e92xc
 Für Menschen mit Tierschutzvorstellungen ist es die Hölle dort.
 Wobei, so etwas halt auch Unterwasser bei fehlenden oder zu wenigen Raubfischen Normal ist.

 Eindrucksvollere Bilder bietet sicher:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goyZhQlzVLs

 Dort wanderten dann in der Folge immer mehr verschollene Arten ein, selbst Geier und früher oder später sicher auch mal der Wolf.

 Gut Du meintest wohl amerikanische Büffel, wobei das eben eigentlich Wisente sind, die erst vor einigen Tausenden Jahren gemeinsam mit Braunbär, Hirsch und dem Menschen dort einwanderten.(Vereinfacht)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Es ist wie immer im Leben, wer nur pauschaliert, wird der Realität nicht gerecht und schnell als nicht ernsthafter Gesprächspartner aussortiert.

Da sich die Schneemengen in den letzten Jahren stark reduziert haben, wie haben sich die Wassermengen verändert oder die Temperatur des Wassers?

Ist aber müssig hier zu diskutieren.


----------



## gründler (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ein Nachbarland hat da mal einen Versuch gemacht über den hier gut aber auch selbstkritisch berichtet wird.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdE279e92xc
> Für Menschen mit Tierschutzvorstellungen ist es die Hölle dort.
> Wobei, so etwas halt auch Unterwasser bei fehlenden oder zu wenigen Raubfischen Normal ist.
> ...


 
Gut das du sowas zeigst..hier mal das gleiche Gebiet (Achtung nix für Tiefreunde)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tofJFxKOVao

Warum das da solche Bilder gibt und alles "elendig" Verreckt das zu Disku.überlass ich anderen.

|wavey:


----------



## rippi (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Gut Du meintest wohl amerikanische Büffel, wobei das eben eigentlich Wisente sind, die erst vor einigen Tausenden Jahren gemeinsam mit Braunbär, Hirsch und dem Menschen dort einwanderten.(Vereinfacht)



Ne ne ich meinte schon den Wasserbüffel, der auch in Australien als Neozoon erfolglreich "eingebürgert" wurde. Überhaupt sollte man mehr auf Australien gucken. Denn auch die Hauskatze, Hausratte und Dingo wurden erfolgreich eingegliedert. 

 Das Ding in Flevoland ist übrigens verdammt cool, nur schade, dass das Parlament da jetzt jagen lässt.


----------



## gründler (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



rippi schrieb:


> Das Ding in Flevoland ist übrigens verdammt cool, nur schade, dass das Parlament da jetzt jagen lässt.


 
Es ist also Cool wenn man nen Zaun zieht,hunderte tiere reinschmeißt und sie dann vor Hunger und Schwäche verrecken lässt. Schießt man sie dann ab und vermarktet das Stück ist es auch Schei...

Nen Fisch 1min an der Luft haben ist ganz Böse,Warmblüter in ein Gebiet einsperren und dann die gezeigten bilder im Video zulassen ist nicht so schlimm?

Ah ja ich verstehe schon....

Zeig diese Bilder doch mal in Africa Kindern und Familien die nicht mal mehr nen Reiskorn haben und erklär ihnen das das Naturschutz ist,mal schaun ob die das auch so Cool finden.


----------



## Sneep (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Hallo, 



@ Thomas9904





  Es gibt doch wohl einen Unterschied zwischen Forellenbesatz im Bach und einer Wiederansiedlung.
  Du verwechselst hier Blaubeeren mit Melonen.


  Der Name sagt es schon „Wieder“-Ansiedlung. Das Tier war mal da, ist jetzt weg und soll wiederkommen. Das hat aber immer zur Folge, dass es die frühere genetische Ausstattung nicht mehr gibt.  Das trifft auf alle früheren und jetzt laufenden Projekte zu. Beispiele sind Wanderfalke, Biber, Lachs und Maifisch. In allen diesen Fällen hat man Elterntiere aus benachbarten Populationen geholt. Diese Elterntiere waren aber soweit vorhanden Wildtiere und nur im Notfall Tiere aus der Haltung. Selbst diese waren nur wenige Generationen in Gefangenschaft.

  Beim Forellenbesatz ist das aber anders. Hier wurden auf die autochthonen Fische andere Fische  draufgesetzt, die seit Generationen in der Zucht waren, wo niemand mehr weiß, was da reingezüchtet wurde. Ein erschreckend schnell absinkender Reproduktionserfolg bei Fischen aus der Zucht ist das Ergebnis einer Untersuchung zu Salmoniden (Steelhead.)

  Wildfisch =100 %
  4 Generationen = 25 %
  8 Generationen = 5 %


  Dieser Besatz hatte auch nicht den Zweck die vorhandenen Bestände zu stützen. Im Vordergrund stand der Wunsch, mit wenig Aufwand die Fänge zu steigern.
  Das ist allenfalls kurzfristig gelungen.

  Aber um den Preis, dass ich Bestände habe, die nicht mehr reproduzieren, die bei jeder neuen Herausforderung an ihre Grenzen kommen und die vermutlich auch keine Abweherststrategien gegen den Otter entwickelt haben. 

  Salmoniden können sich genetisch sehr schnell anpassen das ist richtig. Der Besatz erfolgt aber in der Regel nicht nur einmal, sondern regelmäßig. Bei dieser ständigen Zufuhr von fremden Genen wird das nichts mit der Anpassung. Jede Anpassung wird im nächsten Jahr durch neue Zuchtfische wieder auf null zurückgefahren. 

In jedem autochthonen Bestand gibt es eine genetische Bandbreite, d. h. es gibt Exemplare, die z.B. gut mit wärmerem Wasser zurecht kommen diese Tiere haben bei steigenden Temperaturen mehr Reproduktionserfolge und so entwickeln immer mehr Tiere sich in diese Richtung. Der gesamte Stamm passt sich an. 

Diese Bandbreite ist bei Zuchtfischen nicht mehr vorhanden. Einziges Zuchtziel bei ihnen ist das schnelle Wachstum. Anlagen für eine Toleranz gegenüber einer Erwärmung wird man da nicht mehr finden.

  Ich unterscheide bei dem Themenkomplex nicht, wer etwas tut, sondern was er tut.

  Für mich verläuft die Trennungsgrenze zwischen Leuten die wissen was sie tun und solchen, die es nur von sich vermuten. 

Selbst Besatz ist nicht Besatz.
  Es gibt den Ansatz, die Bestände zu stabilisieren/verbessern, um die so gestärkten Bestände dann zu befischen.

  Es gibt aber auch den Ansatz, das Gewässer nur als Zwischenhälterung bis zum Fang zu nutzen.
  Es wird also der Fisch besetzt, der gefangen werden soll. Auf diese Art und Weise könnte ich auch ein Freibad in ein Angelgewässer verwandeln. Das Gewässer und der vorhandene Fischbestand sind dabei weitestgehend von geringem Interesse, b.z.w. sie stören nur.


  SnnEP


----------



## rippi (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Also wenn du mir die Flugtickets besorgst dann mach ich es, auch wenn ich nicht verstehe was das bringen soll. Denn mit Hunger und Armut in Afrika hat das ganze Projekt nicht zu tun.

Es ist ein noch gelungenes Veranschaulichungsprojekt für ein Thema, welches nur zu oft Missverstanden wird.

Das Jagen und Vermarkten zeigt nur die fehlenden Skrupel auf, indem man so was auch noch vermarkten muss. Man sollte es lassen wie es ist und dann pendelt sich eine Population ein, die getragen werden kann. Was willst du den haben? Das die Tiere darin auch noch gefüttert werden, ja super dann ist es ein Zoo.


----------



## gründler (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Es ist ein Zoo weil es Eingezäunt ist und Kirrungen gibt es da auch,ja stimmt.
Was ich will,nix will ich,ich habe nur nen Video verlinkt das zeigt wie toll das "Vorzeigeprojekt" so läuft.

Man könnte allen Zaun entfernen dann wäre es so wie es sein sollte,nur das wollen einige Menschen nicht hören.

Zu Africa,da haben die Menschen ganz andere bezüge zu tieren wie wir Westler,ich empfehle dir da mal ne Rucksacktour durchs Land.
|wavey:


----------



## rippi (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



gründler schrieb:


> Zu Africa,da haben die Menschen ganz andere bezüge zu tieren wie wir Westler,ich empfehle dir da mal ne Rucksacktour durchs Land.
> |wavey:



Ohh da wäre ich aber vorsichtig, das Weltbild ändert sich dort teilweise schlagartig in die andere Richtung wenn man ins nächsten Dorf, Stadt, etc. kommt. Wenn wir uns darüber jetzt streiten wollten kann ich dir zig Volksgruppen nennen die es anders handhaben und du die gleiche Zahl die dein Argument untermauern. 

 Darum geht es mir auch gar nicht. Es ist einfach eine schönes Mikromodell, auch ohne Zäune sterben Tiere am Hunger.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



rippi schrieb:


> Ne ne ich meinte schon den Wasserbüffel, der auch in Australien als Neozoon erfolglreich "eingebürgert" wurde. Überhaupt sollte man mehr auf Australien gucken. Denn auch die Hauskatze, Hausratte und Dingo wurden erfolgreich eingegliedert.
> 
> Das Ding in Flevoland ist übrigens verdammt cool, nur schade, dass das Parlament da jetzt jagen lässt.


 

 Zum ersten Absatz, so weit braucht man gar nicht schauen.
 Die Hauskatze kommt aus Nordafrika und na ja, die Ratten die man als Wanderratte bezeichnet aus Asien.
 Wobei selbst die nun auf der Roten Liste geführte Hausratte eingeschleppt und nicht heimisch war.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hausratte#Herkunft_und_Verbreitung

 Zum Zweiten Absatz.
 Na ja, cool ist eben nicht eher auch nur so etwas wie ein Einblick...es ist schon so wie Gründler schreibt.....nichts für Menschen mit Tierschutzvorstellungen.
 Das waren reine Naturschützer die das planten, Dort schön wahrzunehmen wie sehr Natur und Tierschütz sich doch unterscheidet.

 Dort stirbt es sich eben nicht so leicht weil es keine Raubtiere gibt, gäbe es Raubtiere würde würden die dort fressen bis Ihnen dann die Beute ausgeht und sie dann verhungern.
 Die Fläche ist einfach zu winzig.

 Aber es gibt einem eine Vorstellung wie anders es aussehen könnte...oder wie man naturnah tierschutzgerechter Fleisch erzeugen könnte, denn ohne Raubtiere ist da eben was über.

 Raubtiere würden es dann noch einmal verändern und längst ausgestorbene Riesen wie Nashorn oder Elefant noch einmal völlig umgestalten. 
 Aber das Flachland wird früher vielleicht  von riesigen Tierherden und Ihren Wanderungen geprägt worden sein.
 Etwas was wir uns heute kaum noch vorstellen können, auch wenn es für viele hunderttausend oder Millionen Jahre eben vielleicht so war. 
 Der heute meist angenommene Grund das es nicht mehr so ist , ist nur die Zuwanderung einer Art.
 Oder Wie es mal einer beschrieben hat ein schwarzes Loch hat all die Tiere verschluckt.
 Dieses Loch befindet sich zwischen Kinn und Nase, der Menschen.|bigeyes:m

 Aber für so etwas brauchte es halt nicht viele Menschen.
 Heute leben hier in Europa 500 Millionen einst vielleicht ein Tausendstel.
 Und genau das ist der Knackpunkt, das vergessen Viele mal eben, wenn sie meinen das man die Natur sich selbst überlassen sollte. 
 Sie vergessen die Menschen und Ihre Bedürfnisse dabei,
 oder nehmen umgekehrt keine Rücksicht auf die Natur als Lebensgrundlage.

 Wie geschrieben, wir rudern verzweifelt hin und her...was gut und richtig sei.
 Tierschutz, Nutzung, Sicherheit oder Naturschutz, zerreißen nur die, welche versuchen brauchbare Mittelwege zu gehen.

 Einseitige Betrachtungen erleichtern das Leben ungemein.:q

 Ist halt wie bei den anstrengenden Schwarzsehern.
 Auch da mal eine Aussage: "Die Pessimisten haben recht und die Optimisten den Spaß dabei."


----------



## rippi (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Es braucht nicht unbedingt Predatoren. Auch ein Virus, Bakterium, Pilz oder Parasit könnte dort gut aufräumen. Vielleicht bin ich da zu sehr von der Aquaristik und Terraristik geblendet. Da funktionieren solche Mikroansätze.

 Aber wenn etwas im argen ist, dann wird es sich schon richten. Mit oder ohne humanen Einfluss. 

 Um mal zu den autochthonen Bachforellen zurückzukommen: Es sind garantiert auch schon andere Stämme/Fundorte ausgestorben, ohne menschlichen Einfluss. Eine schlagartige Wetteränderung könnte das auch erledigen.


----------



## Nidderauer (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Sneep schrieb:


> Der Name sagt es schon „Wieder“-Ansiedlung. Das Tier war mal da, ist jetzt weg und soll wiederkommen. Das hat aber immer zur Folge, dass es die frühere genetische Ausstattung nicht mehr gibt.


 
 Es war mal da, ist aber jetzt weg, wofür es sicher Gründe gibt. Also ist es keine "Wieder"-Ansiedlung, sondern eine Ansiedlung. Da kann man auch das Fischmaterial dort belassen, was sich da eingebürgert hat. Kommt aufs Selbe raus.



Sneep schrieb:


> das Ergebnis einer Untersuchung


 
 Eine ? Einzige ?



Sneep schrieb:


> Beim Forellenbesatz ist das aber anders. Hier wurden auf die autochthonen Fische andere Fische draufgesetzt, die seit Generationen in der Zucht waren, wo niemand mehr weiß, was da reingezüchtet wurde. Ein erschreckend schnell absinkender Reproduktionserfolg bei Fischen aus der Zucht ist das Ergebnis einer Untersuchung zu Salmoniden (Steelhead.)
> 
> Wildfisch =100 %
> 4 Generationen = 25 %
> 8 Generationen = 5 %


 
 Das wundert dich doch nicht wirklich, die schulmedizinische Betreuung hinterlässt halt überall ihre Spuren, ist ja in anderen Bereichen der Tierzucht auch nicht anders oder was meinst du, wo der hohe Antibiotika-Einsatz herrührt.

 Aber davon abgesehen sind die 5 % der 8. Generation in freier Wildbahn aufgewachsen trotzdem lebensfähig und können sich durchaus mit der Genetik der Wildpopulation sinnvoll ergänzen. So Sachen wie Scheu vor dem Fischreiher sind ohnehin erlernte Eigenschaften und haben mit Genetik nicht viel am Hut.



Sneep schrieb:


> Salmoniden können sich genetisch sehr schnell anpassen das ist richtig. Der Besatz erfolgt aber in der Regel nicht nur einmal, sondern regelmäßig. Bei dieser ständigen Zufuhr von fremden Genen wird das nichts mit der Anpassung. Jede Anpassung wird im nächsten Jahr durch neue Zuchtfische wieder auf null zurückgefahren.


 
 Warum? Es überleben von den zugesetzten Fischen nur die, die auch mit den Bedingungen zurechtkommen und schlau genug sind, das Weite zu suchen, sobald ein Angler über die Uferböschung blickt. Oder aber ein Fischreiher. Das lernen sogar Teichzuchtforellen sehr schnell und kommen dann zur Fütterung nicht mehr nach oben.



Sneep schrieb:


> Einziges Zuchtziel bei ihnen ist das schnelle Wachstum.



 Das wiederum auch nur mit einer entsprechenden Fütterung erreicht werden kann bei möglichst wenig Eigendynamik. Das kann in Freiheit aber ganz anders ausschauen. Da gibt's aber durchaus ne Reihe an Fischen, vor allem Regenbogner, die allen möglichen Mist fressen und das Erjagen natürlicher Nahrung erstmal lernen müssen. Zucht-Bafo's kapieren das deutlich schneller, dass man sich auch von Bachflohkrebsen ernähren kann.



Sneep schrieb:


> Selbst Besatz ist nicht Besatz.
> Es gibt den Ansatz, die Bestände zu stabilisieren/verbessern, um die so gestärkten Bestände dann zu befischen.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch den Ansatz, das Gewässer nur als Zwischenhälterung bis zum Fang zu nutzen.


 
 Es hat doch jahrzehntelang überall bestens funktioniert, die befischten Bestände mit Besätzen auszugleichen. Mehr gibt's dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Es war mal da, ist aber jetzt weg, wofür es sicher Gründe gibt. Also ist es keine "Wieder"-Ansiedlung, sondern eine Ansiedlung. Da kann man auch das Fischmaterial dort belassen, was sich da eingebürgert hat. Kommt aufs Selbe raus.
> 
> Wenn man nur daran ineressiert ist, dass überhaupt Fisch da ist, stimmt das vielleicht, aber ich find es schönder, wenn die Bafos alle paar Kilometer verschieden sind und nicht landesweit die selbe Promenadenmischung vorherrscht. Zudem hat keine Fischart, z.B die fehlenden Lachse gleichwertig ersetzt.
> 
> ...



Der Große Freund von Besatz bin ich nicht, aber da kommt es immer auf das wie, warum und womit an.


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

(Offtopic on) |supergri Ich finds wieder einmal herrlich. Egal zu welchem Thema geschrieben wird...... immer hackt ein Angler auf dem anderen rum. Freut mit Sicherheit auch andere "Organisationen" die hier mitlesen. Wenn ich schon lese; Angelfischer sind keine Angler |supergri|supergri|supergri. Peinlich hier manchmal und andere lachen sich ins Fäustchen. Aber macht weiter......ich hab meinen Spaß. (Offtopic off)


----------



## Laichzeit (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> (Offtopic on) |supergri Ich finds wieder einmal herrlich. Egal zu welchem Thema geschrieben wird...... immer hackt ein Angler auf dem anderen rum. Freut mit Sicherheit auch andere "Organisationen" die hier mitlesen. Wenn ich schon lese; Angelfischer sind keine Angler |supergri|supergri|supergri. Peinlich hier manchmal und andere lachen sich ins Fäustchen. Aber macht weiter......ich hab meinen Spaß. (Offtopic off)



Wenn alle gleicher Meinung sind, kann man das Forum dicht machen, weil keine Diskussionen mehr zu stande kommen.
Gerade solche Threads, wo es um Grundlegendes geht, sind doch die interessantesten und regen auch zum Nachdenken über die eigenen Standpunkte an.
Vor Allem bei Anglern fehlt es daran manchmal gewaltig, deshalb verändert sich auch so wenig, siehe 93% Abnicker im NRW Verbändethread.
Solange man höflich bleibt und nicht all zu stur ist, tut das doch keinem weh.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn alle gleicher Meinung sind, kann man das Forum dicht machen, weil keine Diskussionen mehr zu stande kommen.
> Gerade solche Threads, wo es um Grundlegendes geht, sind doch die interessantesten



Der Wirz daran ist doch, das Alle beteiligten, durchaus auch begründete oder nachvollziehbare Gründe anführen.
Sie haben halt verschiedene Richtungen aus der Sie es betrachten.
Wobei dem Außenstehenden Angst und bange werden könnte, weil man sich nicht auf den richtigen Weg einigt.

Vor diesen Außenstehenden fürchte ich mich, die folgen halt Blind dem Deppen der nur laut genug ruft "Das ist der Weg".
Zurück bleiben die, welche sich erst Gedanken machen und noch Diskutieren, wo es eigentlich hin gehen soll.:m

@spodsbjerg
Diese Meinungsvielfalt schützt uns aber auch vor Angriffen, von Angelgegnern. Weil man Angler und Angeln eben kaum über einen Kamm scheren kann.
Wir sind breiter aufgestellt, als Sie das Angeln überhaupt wahrnehmen.
So wie eben aus dieser Diskussion kaum abzuleiten ist , alle Angler wären Feinde des Otters, oder alle bedingungslos nur für möglichst viele Otter.:m

Solche Diskussionen kennen viele dort gar nicht, weil Sie zu oft nur Schwarz oder Weißdenken kennen.

Fakt ist das die Fische nicht vom Otter ausgerottet werden, weil es sie dann heute nicht mehr gäbe. So wie auch der Wolf, Luchs, Adler u.s.w die Arten nicht ausgerottet hat und auch nicht wird.
Aber ohne Regulierung dieser Tiere durch den Menschen bleibt dem Mensch halt fast keine eigene Nutzung.
Wobei Nutzung, Fischerei oder Nachteilige Veränderungen wie Gewässerverunreinigung, Wasserbau und vieles Mehr sein kann.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das so etwas wie im Eingangsart. stimmt und das zeigt welche Auswirkungen Schutz hat wenn man keine Regulierung zulässt.

Dann passen auf einmal die guten Alten Denkmodelle nicht mehr.
Wie die Natur regelt das alles selbst, das tut sie, aber nicht zu Gunsten der Menschen.
Da ist dann auch nichts mehr mit Überschüssen...oder das immer genug nachwächst.
Selbst die "Gute Fischereiliche Praxis" ist dann hinfällig, weil es keinen Ertrag mehr für Menschen gibt.
Das Ganze ist wie dem Landwirt zwar das Sähen zu erlauben aber zu verbieten etwas gegen Wildpflanzen (Unkraut) oder Verbuschung zu unternehmen.
Das wird nichts, wenn er weder pflügen noch spritzen darf.

 Trotzdem denke ich das diese Tiere durchaus auch vorkommen sollten, Ich würde mich freuen mal einen Otter zu sehen.
 Ist ja nicht so das Angler vorrangig nur viele Fische fangen wollen und es Ihnen um Erträge geht.
 Auch wenn die Tierschutz-Angler das ja so hindrehen wollen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Ich kann eure Meinungen und Aussagen ja durchaus nachvollziehen aber warum machen wir uns jetzt hier schon wieder gegenseitig an obwohl in dem Bericht die Anglerschaft AUSNAHMSWEISE mal NICHT für irgendwas Verantwortlich gemacht wird? Ob ein Forum nun von verschiedenen Meinungen und Diskussionen lebt oder nicht.......manchmal sollte man einfach mal den Ball flach halten und einfach mal geniessen das man nicht IMMER der Buhmann ist.
Ist aber halt nur meine Meinung!!!|wavey:


----------



## Revilo62 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Vielleicht macht es gerade, weil wir diesmal nicht im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik sind, Sinn auch darüber zu reden oder öffentlich zu werden, dazu ist ein Forum nicht unbedingt der geeignetste Ort aber immerhin, es lesen ja genug mit und sind vielleicht auch froh darum, dass es nur im Forum ist.
Stell Dir mal vor, wir schlachten solche Themen aus, wie die Schützermafia, da bekommt schnell der Lack Kratzer, tief wie Schützengräben.  
Und da schließt sicher der Kreis, wer soll es machen?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

warum, 
 das steht unter dem Leitsatz:
 "Angler machen sich Gedanken,  über Fische, deren Erhalt und notwendige Schutzmaßnahmen, auch über deren Koexistenz mit anderen wasserbewohnenden Tieren, wie schützenwerten Fischottern":m


----------



## Sneep (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> > Es war mal da, ist aber jetzt weg, wofür es sicher Gründe gibt. Also ist es keine "Wieder"-Ansiedlung, sondern eine Ansiedlung. Da kann man auch das Fischmaterial dort belassen, was sich da eingebürgert hat. Kommt aufs Selbe raus
> 
> 
> Die deutsche Sprache hat dem Wort "wieder" eine eindeutige Bedeutung gegeben, die solltest du nicht selbstständig ändern. Wenn man dein Argument, "wenn die Art weg ist stört doch keinen", umsetzt, sind wir sehr schnell nur noch bei Wanderratte und Kakerlake. Wir befinden uns in einem der größten Artensterben der Erdgeschichte. Mit dem Verschwinden einer Art oder Rasse sind deren Gene für immer verloren. Der Lachs zum Beispiel ist nicht aus biologischen Gründen erloschen, sondern weil da auf einmal ein Stau entstanden ist.
> ...


----------



## Sneep (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Hallo,

andere Meinungen muss man aushalten können. ich habe mir zu bestimmten Fragen eine Meinung gebildet.
Diese vertrete ich (wenn auch manchmal ziemlich stur).

Auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt, andere sehen das anders. Das muss ich für mich  nicht akzeptieren, aber in einer Diskussion gelten lassen.

Wer das hier als Anmachen empfindet, so sieht ein Meinungstausch aus. Ob wir das gut finden oder nicht, die verschiedenen Anglergruppen haben halt unterschiedliche Interessen. Der andere Angler ist zunächst ein mal Rivale um Fische und Plätze. Deshalb tun wir uns ja so schwer.

Etwas anderes sind fachliche Fragen.  In der Diskussion über die Urforelle und den Otter sind hier Ansichten zur Genetik geäußert worden die in weiten Teilen einfach falsch sind. Diese Fakten fallen nicht unter die Meinungsfreiheit.
Entweder die Aussage stimmt oder eben nicht.

SneeP


----------



## Nidderauer (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Große Freund von Besatz bin ich nicht, aber da kommt es immer auf das wie, warum und womit an.


 
 Ja, das kann man auch so aus deinen Beiträgen herauslesen .

 Bezüglich der Regenbogenforellen ist mir auch kein einziges Gewässer in D bekannt, wo sich tatsächlich auf natürlichem Wege vermehren können. Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass die selbst beim Auffinden natürlicher Nahrung große Probleme haben. Und besonders lange hielten sich die besetzten Fische auch nie, was nicht an die Angel ging, landete im Hecht- oder Kormoranmagen. Im darauffolgenden Frühjahr, bevor der Neubesatz kam, ging so gut wie nie eine überwinterte Regenbogenforelle an den Haken.

 Anders die Bachforellen, die haben sich stellenweise ganz gut gehalten und sind auch gut abgewachsen, auch neben der immer kleineren Wildform, was man an den deformierten Brustflossen und der Fleischfarbe recht gut unterscheiden konnte. 

 Die paar wenigen "Wilden" wären der breiten Anglerschaft aber sicher zuwenig. Den jährlichen Massenbesatz fangfähiger Fische mit anschließendem Herausprügeln selbiger ist aber ganz sicher auch nicht das Ei des Kolumbus.

 Es ist halt insgesamt eine ziemlich unbefriedigende Situation derzeit, bestehend aus Kormoran, komplett fehlenden Schutzmaßnahmen, deutlich verringerte Gewässer-Erträge, Verbote, Angelbeschränkungen,....

 Wobei ich zu den Bodenseefelchen noch anmerken möchte, dass diese früher in großer Anzahl genügend Futter hatten, sonst wären sie erst gar nicht so gut abgewachsen. Wenn das heute nicht mehr klappt, dann muss sich auch was an der Wasserqualität massiv verändert haben. Ähnlich ist es wohl mit den Barschen, da wurde ja auch über massive Rückgänge vor allem bei den Berufsfischern geklagt.

 Das Besetzen von Brütlingen finde ich z.B. eine recht sinnvolle Art des Besatzes. Überall dort wo es die Grundlaicher heute schwer haben, weil der Laich am Boden abstirbt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, z.B. auch bei Mefo oder Zander.

 Irgendwo hat der Bernd da auch nicht unrecht, wir leben halt in einer Kulturlandschaft, wo kein Pflänzchen auf dem Acker mehr ohne irgendwelche Hilfsmittelchen groß wird. Und die Fischerei ist eben auch der Landwirtschaft zugeordnet. Warum sollte man da nicht ein wenig in eine ertragsorientierte Richtung handeln dürfen und stattdessen alles sich selbst überlassen?

 Es muss aber insgesamt noch ein deutliches Umdenken stattfinden. Es macht keinen Sinn, was aufzubauen, um es im Winter von den Kormoranen abräumen zu lassen. Vor allem die kleineren flachen stehenden und fließenden Gewässer benötigen deutlich mehr natürliche Unterstände. 

 Der etwas tiefere Gumpen in der renaturierten Strecke ist erst dann wirklich sinnvoll, wenn auch ein Weidenbusch drüberwächst, der ganzjährig Schutz bietet. Das sind so viele Kleinigkeiten, mit denen man ganz einfach deutlich bessere Bedingungen schaffen könnte.

 Im Meer werden ja auch mittlerweile künstliche Riffe angelegt, um einer großen Anzahl verschiedener Organismen eine Lebensgrundlage und Schutz zu bieten. 

 Wenigstens den Schutz der eigenen Erträge hat der Kollege hier im Blick:

http://www.mz-web.de/eisleben/zander-nachwuchs-im-suessen-see-schutzkaefig-gegen-kormorane-23519704

 Warum kommen die Angler nicht auf solche Ideen?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (21. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Untersuchung, du hast keine Untersuchung.
> Ein Ergebnis, das besagt, dass nach etwa 8 Generationen in der Zucht Salmoniden de fakto nicht mehr reproduzieren können, sehe ich als alarmierend an.
> Frag mal deinen Züchter, wie lange er seinen Stamm schon hat.



Naja, ich züchte schon 30 Jahre Hühner, da braucht man nach 4-5 Jahren auch mal frisches Blut, sonst steigen die Tierarztkosten in ungeahnte Höhen |supergri. Ist also nicht viel was anderes. Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang aber, dass man mit Tieren aus genetisch anderen Linien die Fitness durchaus wieder auf ein sehr hohes Niveau bringen kann.



Sneep schrieb:


> Ein Wildstamm hat über sehr lange Zeiträume sich die erforderlichen Eigenschaften angeeignet.
> Es geht nicht darum möglichst viele Gene zu mischen, sondern die richtigen im Gewässer zu behalten.
> ...
> Zuchtfische sind genetisch sehr ähnlich, Wildfische haben eine größere Streuung. Das verhindert, dass sich Viren auf genetisch gleichen Fischen schnell ausbreiten können.
> Du kannst es drehen, wie du willst, mit dem Wildstamm habe ich das genetische Optimum, Besatz kann nur negativ sein, nie besser.



Das passt nicht so recht zusammen, was du da schreibst. Also entweder regional genetisch angepasste Wildtypen oder dann doch eher die genetisch große Diversität der Wildtypen, die eben für jeden Erreger noch eine passende Antwort findet? Dann wären wir ja wieder soweit, dass man alles Wildlebende problemlos überall hin verfrachten könnte. Dass Zuchttiere insgesamt genetisch wenig unterschiedlich sind, ist ja bekannt. Aber auch die sind lernfähig, wenn ihnen z.B. ein Fischreiher Löcher in den Rücken hackt oder sie das bei Kollegen mitbekommen. 



Sneep schrieb:


> Zu dem Schluss kann man aber auch nur kommen, wenn man sehr oft wegschaut.
> ....
> Wir befinden uns in einem der größten Artensterben der Erdgeschichte.



Ja das kommt daher, dass man nicht genau hinschaut bzw. hinschauen darf. Wie bei den derzeit fast überall vorhandenen braun-bealgten Steinen in den Gewässern, vor 20 Jahren waren die auf der Licht zugewandten Seite noch grün. 

Das allein macht euch Experten halt insgesamt nicht besonders glaubwürdig, auch weils bisher immer nur noch weiter bergab ging, Licht am Ende des Tunnels ist ja weiterhin nicht in Sicht.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Gegen Besatz mit Fischen aus dem selben Gewässersystem habe ich eigentlich nicht viel, solange der vorrangig dem Arterhalt und nicht der Beschönigung bescheidener Gewässerverhältnisse dient.
Auch zur Reduzierung von Angeldruck in stehenden Gewässern wie Baggerseen ist Besatz vornehmlich zum Wiederfang sinnvoller als auf einen natürlicher Besand zu hoffen, der nicht entstehen kann.
Wo es machbar ist, den Besatz zu reduzieren ist das Geld jedenfalls besser aufgehoben.
Der Link mit den Netzen zum Zanderschutz ist interessant. Wenn die Netze so großflächig sind, dass sie nicht untertaucht werden, könnte das klappen.
Aber von Netzen geht konstruktiv bedingt, eine Gefahr für alle Lebewesen in Maschengröße aus.

Zurück zur Österreicher Urforelle,
Da sich hier gerade so viele Expeten tummeln, bring ich mal eine Frage ein.
Man spricht dort und auch aus dem restlichen oberen Donaugebiet vom danubischen Typ der Salmo trutta, während aus dem Schwarzmeergebiet und dem Unterlauf der Donau meist von der (Unter)art Salmo (trutta) labrax die Rede ist.
Von der Besiedlungsgeschichte müsste das doch eigentlich die selbe Linie sein, also labrax=danubisch.
Hier gibt es einen Stammbaum, den ich im Kopf hab, wenn es um europäische Forellen geht, der sinnvoll zeigt, dass der danubische Typ zu Salmo trutta gehört und auch die anderen Arten und Stämme monophyletisch darstellen kann.
Aber ist deshalb das von mir oben Angenommenes richtig oder wird S. labrax nur nicht beachtet und ist nicht das selbe wie der danubische Typ ?

http://www.balkan-trout.com/slike/research_marble7.jpg

Und einmal in genauer.
gsejournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1297-9686-46-7


----------



## Laichzeit (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Das passt nicht so recht zusammen, was du da schreibst. Also entweder regional genetisch angepasste Wildtypen oder dann doch eher die genetisch große Diversität, die eben für jeden Erreger noch eine passende Antwort findet?



Der Erreger weiß auch eine passende Antwort an den Wirt.
Parsitäre Muschellarven, die Glochidien sind an das Immunsystem des örtlichen Stamms angepasst und werden von fremden Forellen abgestoßen.
Der ursprüngliche Barschbestand im Bodensee lebt schon jahrtausende mit  an ihn angepassten Bandwürmern wird häufiger vom Hechtbandwurm befallen als Barsche aus bandwurmfreien Gewässern.

Der Trick ist, dass die Ursprünglichen schon an alle gewässerspezifischen Faktoren angepasst wurden und mit den Parasiten zurecht kommen, bei Fremdfischen ist das nicht der Fall und geht ab und an richtig nach hinten los.


----------



## Nidderauer (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Das mag ja sein, aber es kommen doch vor allem mit den schwarzen Vögeln eine ganze Reihe neuer Erreger und Parasiten so ziemlich überall hin, sodass diese genetische Anpassung bzw. Symbiose nicht mehr viel bringt.

 Ich bin ja erst im letzten Jahr nach einigen Jahren Pause wieder gestartet mit der Angelei. Aber was ich da an wenigen Angeltagen an Bandwürmern bei kleinen Rotaugen und Brachsen gesehen hab, das ist mehr als in den über 20 Jahren vor der Angelpause zusammen. Ich wollte das in diesem Jahr eigentlich mal dokumentieren, finde das eine durchaus besorgniserregende Entwicklung, wenn da von 10 handlangen Köderfischen mehr als die Hälfte dicke fette Bandwürmer im Bauch haben, z.T. mehrere auf einmal. Und das an unterschiedlichen Gewässern.

 Bezüglich der Genetik der Ösen-Trutte: Ist eigentlich bekannt, wie lange der Mensch schon Fische hin und herkarrt, einfach weils immer welche gibt, die sich scheinbar besser entwickeln und einen besseren Ertrag versprechen? Das sollte man vielleicht auch nicht unbeachtet lassen in Fragen der genetischen Herkunft. 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Genetik der Ösen-Trutte: Ist eigentlich bekannt, wie lange der Mensch schon Fische hin und herkarrt, einfach weils immer welche gibt, die sich scheinbar besser entwickeln und einen besseren Ertrag versprechen? Das sollte man vielleicht auch nicht unbeachtet lassen in Fragen der genetischen Herkunft.
> 
> Grüße Sven


Das Umherkarren ist wirklich nicht außer Acht zu lassen, beim Seesaibling hat man schon im Mittelalter mit Besetzen von Bergseen angefangen.

Die Beobachtung mit den Parasiten ist auch interessant, manche sind auch sehr wichtig für die Bestandsregulierung.
Stichlinge werden zum Beispiel hauptsächlich von Schistocephalus solidus reguliert.
Seit ich den kenne, sehe ich fette Stichlinge mit anderen Augen.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## Sneep (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Hallo 



> Naja, ich züchte schon 30 Jahre Hühner, da braucht man nach 4-5 Jahren  auch mal frisches Blut, sonst steigen die Tierarztkosten in ungeahnte  Höhen |supergri.  Ist also nicht viel was anderes. Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang  aber, dass man mit Tieren aus genetisch anderen Linien die Fitness  durchaus wieder auf ein sehr hohes Niveau bringen kann.


Jetzt wird mir einiges klar.:q

*Das ist eine grundfalsche Annahme. *

Fischbestände brauchen keine Blutaufrischung. Eine Forelle hat Tausend Eier, deine Hühner sehr viel weniger. Bei Fischen ist die Chance auf neue Genkombinationen um ein vielfaches höher. Probleme bekomme ich erst, wenn der Laicherbestand unter 50 Paare fällt.
In einem Gesamtbestand gibt es keine Inzucht.
Das sollte sich langsam mal herumsprechen.

 Dein Hühnerbeispiel taugt nur als Beispiel für eine Zuchtforelle. Hier will der Züchter ja andere Eigenschaften fördern. In erster Linie solche, die wirtschaftlichen Gewinn  bringen. Du wirst aus deinen Hühner niemals ein Urhuhn züchten können, welches in seinem ursprünglichen Dschungel gegen die dort lebenden Stammformen konkurieren kann.




> Das passt nicht so recht zusammen, was du da schreibst. Also entweder  regional genetisch angepasste Wildtypen oder dann doch eher die  genetisch große Diversität der Wildtypen, die eben für jeden Erreger  noch eine passende Antwort findet? Dann wären wir ja wieder soweit, dass  man alles Wildlebende problemlos überall hin verfrachten könnte. Dass  Zuchttiere insgesamt genetisch wenig unterschiedlich sind, ist ja  bekannt. Aber auch die sind lernfähig, wenn ihnen z.B. ein Fischreiher  Löcher in den Rücken hackt oder sie das bei Kollegen mitbekommen.


Ich bin für das verantwortlich was ich schreibe, nicht für das was andere verstehen.
*Beides ist gefordert.* 

-Ein Stamm hat ein weitgehend ähnliches genetisches Muster. 
- er lässt sich von anderen Populationen  abgrenzen
- Innerhalb des Stammes haben die einzelnen Tiere
eine hohe Anzahl von Eigenschaften angelegt.
- Diese Diversität innerhalb der Gruppe ergibt sich durch eine hohe Zahl von Allelen. 
Allele sind Erbinformatione, die doppelt oder mehrfach vorkommen und von Mutter und Vater weitergegeben werden. Bei einer Pflanze wäre das zum Beispiel eine rote und eine weiße Blüte. Das ist eine Anlage und hat nichts mit der jetzigen Farbe zu tun. Das gibt nur die Möglichkeiten an, sich in Zukunft zu verändern.
Bei Zuchtforellen sind im Laufe der Zucht diese Allele stark reduziert. Da gibt es deshalb nicht die Wahl. Der Zuchtfisch ist genetisch  nicht in der Lage sich bestimmten Situationen anzupassen, weil bei ihm das dazu erforderliche Gen nicht (mehr) angelegt ist. 

Somit sind regional angepasste Wildfische mit ähnlicher Gen-Ausstattung und Tiere mit hoher genetischen Divergenz kein Widerspruch. Ersteres gibt den aktuellen Zustand an,
das 2. gibt die Fähigkeit an, sich in Zukunft weiter zu entwickeln.

Da reden wir von 2 verschiedenen Sachen.



> Das allein macht euch Experten halt insgesamt nicht besonders  glaubwürdig, auch weils bisher immer nur noch weiter bergab ging, Licht  am Ende des Tunnels ist ja weiterhin nicht in Sicht.


Also gestern war noch alles in Ordnung und der Besatz mit Zuchtfischt hatte sich bewährt.




> Das mag ja sein, aber es kommen doch vor allem mit den schwarzen Vögeln  eine ganze Reihe neuer Erreger und Parasiten so ziemlich überall hin,  sodass diese genetische Anpassung bzw. Symbiose nicht mehr viel bringt.


Ist es unverschämt von mir, hier nach einer Quelle für diese Erkentnisse zu fragen?



> Ich bin ja erst im letzten Jahr nach einigen Jahren Pause wieder  gestartet mit der Angelei. Aber was ich da an wenigen Angeltagen an  Bandwürmern bei kleinen Rotaugen und Brachsen gesehen hab, das ist mehr  als in den über 20 Jahren vor der Angelpause zusammen. Ich wollte das in  diesem Jahr eigentlich mal dokumentieren, finde das eine durchaus  besorgniserregende Entwicklung, wenn da von 10 handlangen Köderfischen  mehr als die Hälfte dicke fette Bandwürmer im Bauch haben, z.T. mehrere  auf einmal. Und das an unterschiedlichen Gewässern.


Da stimme ich dir zu, ein trauriges Beispiel wie Besatzfische einen Fischbestand schwächen können.
Ich vermute, das sind keine autochthone Brassen und Rotaugen. Die werden ja zentnerweise ins Wasser gekippt.
Das ist ähnlich wie bei den Forellen.

sneep


----------



## Nidderauer (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Hallo Sneep,



Sneep schrieb:


> Fischbestände brauchen keine Blutaufrischung. Eine Forelle hat Tausend Eier, deine Hühner sehr viel weniger. Bei Fischen ist die Chance auf neue Genkombinationen um ein vielfaches höher. Probleme bekomme ich erst, wenn der Laicherbestand unter 50 Paare fällt.
> In einem Gesamtbestand gibt es keine Inzucht.
> Das sollte sich langsam mal herumsprechen.



wieviele der tausend Eier entwickeln sich denn tatsächlich zu geschlechtsreifen, fortpflanzungsfähigen Tieren? Soviele sind das nicht, das ist vor allem auch von der Fitness abhängig und eben der Anzahl wirklich gut geschützter Standplätze im Gewässer.



Sneep schrieb:


> Dein Hühnerbeispiel taugt nur als Beispiel für eine Zuchtforelle. Hier will der Züchter ja andere Eigenschaften fördern. In erster Linie solche, die wirtschaftlichen Gewinn bringen. Du wirst aus deinen Hühner niemals ein Urhuhn züchten können, welches in seinem ursprünglichen Dschungel gegen die dort lebenden Stammformen konkurieren kann.


 
 Ein in der freien Wildbahn überlebendes Urhuhn wird man hier bei uns mit Sicherheit nicht erzüchten können, dazu fehlt es vor allem auch am Dschungel. Trotz dessen gibt es bei den Tieren durchaus Verhaltensweisen, die auch auf Lerneffekten beruhen, z.B. nachdem ein Habicht einmalig zugeschlagen hat, wird man kaum noch Hühner entdecken können, die sich freiwillig auf der freien Fläche aufhalten. Da werden Verstecke jeglicher Art gerne angenommen. Der mongolische Jagdfasan ist aber ein Beispiel, dass auch menschenscheue Zuchttiere in halbwegs natürlicher Umgebung noch einigermaßen zurecht kommen, das ist aber auch eine hier nicht heimische Art. Die hier heimischen Rebhühner haben weiterhin einen extrem schweren Stand und sind vielerorts verschwunden.

 Bezüglich der Forellenzucht dachte ich eigentlich eher, dass dort, wie in anderen Bereichen der Tierzucht auch 2 oder mehr nicht miteinander verwandte und bereits auf Leistungsfähigkeit selektierte Linien miteinander gekreuzt werden, um auch Heterosis-Effekte zu erzielen. Das es offensichtlich nicht so ist, überrascht mich doch sehr, zumal diese Tiere zwar genetisch sehr ähnlich sind, aber auch mit einer Vielzahl an verschiedenen Allelen ausgestattet sind und eine hohe Fitness erzielen.



Sneep schrieb:


> Bei Zuchtforellen sind im Laufe der Zucht diese Allele stark reduziert. Da gibt es deshalb nicht die Wahl. Der Zuchtfisch ist genetisch nicht in der Lage sich bestimmten Situationen anzupassen, weil bei ihm das dazu erforderliche Gen nicht (mehr) angelegt ist.


 
 Das sehe ich halt auch aufgrund der oben gemachten Ausführungen ein wenig anders. Du schreibst ja selbst, dass Zuchtbachforellen bei der Fütterung an der Oberfläche schon ein anderes Verhalten zeigen, als z.B.  Zuchtregenbogenforellen. Wobei da tatsächlich mal
interessant wäre zu beobachten, ob alle Fische annähernd gleich gepolt sind. Und bei nicht mit Netzen geschützten Hälterbecken tatsächlich die letzte Regenbogenforelle dem Fischreiher zum Opfer gefallen wäre, bevor die erste Forelle des Wildstammes im Reiherschlund landet.

 Beim Besatz mit Setzlingen hätte man in jedem Fall eine gewisse Sicherheit, dass nur solche zur Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit gelangen, die auch in der Lage sind, sich im jeweiligen Gewässer auch zu behaupten.



Sneep schrieb:


> Ist es unverschämt von mir, hier nach einer Quelle für diese Erkentnisse zu fragen?
> 
> Da stimme ich dir zu, ein trauriges Beispiel wie Besatzfische einen Fischbestand schwächen können.
> Ich vermute, das sind keine autochthone Brassen und Rotaugen. Die werden ja zentnerweise ins Wasser gekippt.
> Das ist ähnlich wie bei den Forellen.


 
 Du machst diese Beobachtung mit der massiven Ausbreitung von Darmparasiten doch offensichtlich auch, genau wie Laichzeit. Über die Ursache lässt sich natürlich diskutieren.

 Zu den Spitzenzeiten der Fischbesetzerei und maximaler Auslastung der Gewässer gab es die Problematik jedenfalls nicht, da bekam man alle Schaltjahre mal einen Bandwurm zu Gesicht.

 Ich glaub es steht außer Frage, dass der Kormoran in vorher nicht dagewesener Art und Weise dazu in der Lage ist durch seinen Kot auch Wurmeier von einem zum nächsten Gewässer transportieren. 

 Die Frage ist halt, ob das auch die Ursache ist. Als Meilenstein des Beginns von massenhaft auftretenden Parasiten in der Bauchhöhle kann man den Schwimmblasenwurm beim Aal bezeichnen. Dieser trat meiner Meinung schon um 1990 vermehrt auf, während die richtig große Masse an Kormoranen eigentlich erst 3-4 Jahre später folgte. Beim Aal traten in dieser Zeit auch noch andere Darmparasiten in großer Anzahl auf, werde mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo ein Bild ergoogeln kann, um welche Spezies es sich handelt. 

 Zu einem Parasiten gehört halt immer auch ein dafür anfälliger Wirt. Möglicherweise sind die Magen-/Darmschleimhäute der Fische durch diverse Umweltgifte in einem so desolaten/angegriffenen Zustand, dass erst hierdurch die Verbreitung der Parasiten ermöglicht wird.



Sneep schrieb:


> Also gestern war noch alles in Ordnung und der Besatz mit Zuchtfisch hatte sich bewährt.


 
 Da täuschst Du dich. Bis vor 25 Jahren klappte das recht gut, Brütlinge und Setzlinge zu besetzen und einen zufriedenstellenden Fangertrag zu erzielen. Heute klappt das in vielen Fällen nicht mehr, da muss auch in der Anglerschaft ein Umdenken stattfinden und auch mehr getan werden.

 Dass jährliche Fangerträge wie vor 25 Jahren nicht mehr erreicht werden können, sollte klar sein. Wenn diese aber von ca. 50 Kg/ha auf 1 Kg/ha zurückgehen, dann ist das absolut nicht zufriedenstellend und auch nicht mit dem vermehrten Auftreten des Kormorans oder einem verringerten Nährstoffeintrag ins Gewässer zu begründen.

 Das Kind ist halt auch schon vor einer ganzen Weile in den Brunnen gefallen und es ist irgendwie niemand in Sicht, der Anstrengungen unternimmt, da für Abhilfe zu sorgen. Die Situation wird sich ja insgesamt nicht verbessern, sondern immer nur noch weiter verschärfen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Hallo Sven, 

deine Annahme das Hühnervögel nicht überleben könnten ist sicher falsch. Auch Fasane würden ohne Auswilderung überleben, wenn der Jäger nicht regelmäßig Tiere entnehmen würde und es ist durchaus zu vermuten, das auch Hühner gut überleben würden. Sicher sind das dann nicht zwingen große, plumpe Rassen, aber die Selektion würde es richten.

Hier schließt sich der Kreis zu Fischen, es ist für die Natur sekundär, wie groß ein Bestand ist, die Räuber-Beute- Beziehung regelt das von selbst.

Auch bewirken Krankheiten, oder Parasitenbefall in der Regel keine Auslösung einer Population. Und wenn doch, wird der Lebensraum oft wieder Besiedelt. Durch Einwanderung  oder andere Arten, die besser angepasst sind.

DIe Urforellen sind teilweise auf "Wiederfunde" zurückzuführen, teilweise wurden Forellen aus vorhandenem genetischen Material in Vitro  "geschaffen".

Wie diese Tiere an die Lebensräume angepasst sind, und auf Umweltveränderungen reagieren.....wer kann das beurteilen.

So nimmt die Schneemenge in den alpinen Regionen ab, damit wird sicher auch die Wassetempertur steigen, das Sauerstoffbindevermögen nimmt ab....

Ich denke der Mensch sollte sich nicht so wichtig nehmen, mal die Finger still halten abwarten was passiert. Das was von selbst entsteht, hat dann oftmals länger Bestand.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Testudo schrieb:


> So nimmt die Schneemenge in den alpinen Regionen ab, damit wird sicher auch die Wassetempertur steigen, das Sauerstoffbindevermögen nimmt ab....
> 
> Ich denke der Mensch sollte sich nicht so wichtig nehmen, mal die Finger still halten abwarten was passiert. Das was von selbst entsteht, hat dann oftmals länger Bestand.



Abwarten, was passiert kann man nur bei hoher genetischer Vielfalt, es wird sich dann immer ein angepasster Bestand finden die fehlen leider weitgehend.
Das Problem ist, dass die Urforelle über Jahrtausende einige Klimaschwankungen mitgemacht hat und ein Teil der Population trägt die daraus gewonnene Anpassung noch in sich.
Die Besatzforellen waren in einem anderen Gewässer Urforellen, die Geschichte ihrer Heimatgewässer schlägt sich in ihren Genen nieder.
Da ein nordeuropäischer Flachlandbach und ein Alpengewässer sehr unterschiedlich sind, hat die eingeführte Population nicht die selben Chancen der anderen.
Gerade bei einem schnellen Klimawandel ist es das A un O, dass die Evolution hinterherkommt.
Während die Besatzforelle sozusagen das Rad neu erfinden muss und allgemein nicht an das Gewässer angepasst wurde.
Ursprüngliche Bestände sind erstens gut an ihre Gewässer angepasst worden, zusätzlich haben sie alle Klimaveränderungen in dem Gewässer schon mitgemacht und dadurch eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Nächste durch Verbreitung noch vorhandener Anpassungen an ähnliche Bedingungen, zu meistern.

Außerdem ist es doch schön, wenn nicht alle Forellen gleich aussehen, das hat auch ästhetische Gründe
http://www.aappma-pont-de-roide-et-environs.fr/medias/images/fario-zebree.jpg
http://www.ribiska-druzina-tolmin.si/ribe_soska_postrv_1_v.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

So schnell kann sowas gehen mit Anpassung/neuen Arten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314086


----------



## Laichzeit (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So schnell kann sowas gehen mit Anpassung/neuen Arten:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314086



Das ist das Paradebeispiel für Genrecycling.
Aus dem schwarzen Meer wandert ein Stichling der Meeresform die Donau hoch und entwickelt sich dort zur Flussform, also verliert die seetypische Größe und Knochenplatten.
Die Gene dafür gehen nicht verloren, sondern sind durch Mutationen inaktiviert.
Im Bodensee haben rückmutierte Stichlinge mit Merkmalen der Meeresform einen Voreil, da das offene Gewässer dem Meer ähnlicher als dem Fluss ist.
Neu erfunden wurde die Bodenseeform also nicht, sondern nur restauriert aus vorhandenen Genen.
Muss der Bodenseestichling zurück in den Fluss, funktioniert wieder genau gleich in die andere Richtung.
Also sollte man ein möglichst vielfältiges genetisches Potential nutzen und bereits angepasste Stämme unterstützen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Lesen den Artikel, genau das passierte eben nicht (Rückentwicklung), wurde ja ausprobiert.
Arten bleiben bestehen..
Und es handelt sich bei beiden Arten um im Bodensee vorkommende Stichlinge, die sich auseinanderentwickelten in relativ kurzer Zeit und so neue Arten bildeten...


----------



## Laichzeit (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lesen den Artikel, genau das passierte eben nicht (Rückentwicklung), wurde ja ausprobiert.
> Arten bleiben bestehen..
> Und es handelt sich bei beiden Arten um im Bodensee vorkommende Stichlinge, die sich auseinanderentwickelten in relativ kurzer Zeit und so neue Arten bildeten...



Hab ich gelesen, nicht nur den.
Das Gen-Recycling ist der Prozess, der in der evolutionär kurzen Zeit seit der Besiedlung durch Aktivieren und Inaktivieren von Genen den beobachteten phänotypischen Unterschied hervorruft. 
Ein neues Gen ist dabei nicht entstanden, sondern ein Allel wird durch eine Mutation in seine ursprüngliche Form rückmutiert oder die ursprüngliche Form durch eine Mutation verändert.
Das ist auch bei normal gefärbten Goldfischen aus reinerbig goldenen Zuchten der Fall.
Manchmal ist ein dunkler dabei.
Das kaputte Gen, dass die Bildung von Melanin verhindert, wird durch eine zufällige Mutation wieder funktionsfähig und der Fisch wird grau statt rot.
Ist das Allel vorteilhaft, wird es weiter vererbt, bis es die Population durchsetzt und so verändert.

https://www.unibas.ch/de/Aktuell/Ne...Licht-auf-die-Evolution-aehnlicher-Arten.html


----------



## rippi (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Ich muss dann leider nochmal euren Talk hier unterbrechen.
Und einen populärwissenschaftlichen Artikel hier präsentieren.

@Bernd
Das ist doch schon ein guter Beginn. Dann braucht man vielleicht den Wasserbüffel garnicht.
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2081968-bison-return-to-forests-across-europe-as-part-of-mass-rewilding/?utm_source=NSNS&utm_medium=SOC&utm_campaign=hoot&cmpid=SOC%5BNSNS%5D2016-GLOBAL-hoot


----------



## Sneep (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Hallo,

@Niddauer

Zu meiner Aussage, Fische brauchen keine Blutauffrischung.
  Ob sich 2 Hühner paaren, oder ein Brassenschwarm ergibt auch dann eine bessere Vermischung der Gene, wenn jeweils nur 2 Tiere überleben.
  Schauen wir uns ein einfaches Beispiel an.
    2 Gene, AA beim Hahn und BB bei der Henne.
  Das ergibt aber bei den Nachkommen 4 mögliche Kombinationen AA, BB, BA, AB.
  Bei den Brassennachkommen gibt es noch mehrere Väter.
  Da gibt es noch CC und DD, die weitere Väter einbringen können.
  Das ergibt AA, BB,BA,AB,BC,CB,BD,DB, selbst wenn nur jeweils 2 Tiere überleben, gibt es bei den Fischen sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Die Chance auf neue Kombinationen sind beim Fisch viel höher. 
  Noch einen Faktor übersiehst du. Auch die Tiere die nicht geschlechtsreif werden  sind an der Vererbung beteiligt. 
  Ganz einfach, in dem sie sich fressen lassen und so unbrauchbare Gen-Kombinationen von der Weitergabe ausschließen. 
  Der Fisch hat im Vergleich die Chance auf viel mehr Kombinationen und testet diese auch wirksamer aus.

  Wenn RB, Zucht-BF und Wild BF in der Zucht unter gleichen Bedingungen so unterschiedlich reagieren, ohne dass ihnen da jemals etwas Negatives widerfahren ist,  ist das genetisch fixiert. Auch eine RB merkt sich das, wenn ihr am Beckenrand Gefahr droht und sie unterlässt das. Das ist erlernt. Die  Nachkommen sind aber wieder genau so dämlich, weil hier diese Reaktion nicht vererbt ist, sondern als Reaktion auf Erlebtes erlernt wird.

  Also die Argumentation mit dem Kormoran solltest du noch mal Überdenken. Mit der gleichen Berechtigung könnte man behaupten, Ärzte bringen ihre Patienten um. Denn auffallend oft ist ein Arzt vor Ort wenn einer stirbt.

  Zum Schluss hin berichtest du über Beobachtungen, traust dich aber nicht den richtigen Schluss zu ziehen.
  Auf deutsch gesagt, unsere Bestände sind vielerorts genetisch am Ende. Deshalb diese Anfälligkeit und der Parasiten befall.
  Der Parasitenbefall ist aber auch auf eingeschleppte neue Parasiten zurückzuführen. Bei Untersuchungen an unserem Fluss, wurden allein 5 neue Arten von Fischegeln bestimmt.

  Besatz begann so richtig in den1970-er Jahren.
  Das dauert aber seine Zeit, bis das festgestellt wird, oft wird dieser schleichende Prozess gar nicht wahrgenommen.
  Auf dem Höhepunkt der Besatzorgien  waren die Tiere so lange noch nicht in der Zucht und in den Gewässern waren noch gute Gene vorhanden zumindest bei den selbst reproduzierende Arten. Das ist jetzt aber auch langsam vorbei. Das dicke Ende kommt aber noch.

Oft wird er überlagert von anderen Ereignissen wie Kormoran und abnehmende Verschmutzung (weniger Nährstoffe.)
  Stämme die seit Jahrzehnten in der Zucht stehen müssen degenerieren, auch wenn der Züchter Laicher mit dem Nachbarbetrieb tauscht, die sind anders, aber nicht besser.
  So kenne ich in unserer Gegend kaum noch Schleienbestände die reproduzieren. 

Bei den BF kann ich durch den Vergleich der Färbung und Bepunktung erkennen ob ich einen einheitlichen Stamm habe oder eine Mischung von allen möglichen Stämmen. Bei anderen Arten kann ich das nicht. Der Schleie sehe ich nicht an, ob sie aus Südspanien oder dem Baltikum stammt.

Über das Thema Genetik, fürchte ich werden wir noch oft zu sprechen haben. Da sehe ich in der Zukunft echte Probleme auf uns zu kommen. Dann wird jeder gute Genpool Gold wert sein. Autochthone Bestände müssen jetzt erfasst und geschützt werden. Künstlicher Besatz in autochthone Stämme hat aus diesem Grund absolut zu unterbleiben.

Wie ernst die Situation bei der BF ist habe ich am eigenen Leib erfahren. Ich arbeite mit einem autochthonen BF- Stamm, auf den wir aus Zufall gestoßen sind.
Nach einem Hochwasser waren 350 merkwürdig ähnlich aussehende BF in einenm Fischteich unseres Züchters zurückgeblieben.

Kurz darauf gab es eine Untersuchung des Bundesumweltamtes zur Genetik der BF in Fischzuchten. Dabei wurde unserem Stamm als einzigem in NRW eine Eignung als Besatzfisch zugebilligt. Sehr erfreulich, aber das heißt auch, alle andern Bestände in der Zucht sind nicht geeignet.

Damit ist meine Beteiligung an dem Thema auch beendet, mehr weiß ich nicht und ich brrauche jetzt mal ein neues Thema.



SnEEp


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bachforellen werden in kleinen Gewässern nicht vom Fischotter ausgerottet, sondern nur "angepasst".
> Ein 2 Meter breiter Bach mit mäßiger Struktur bringt Bachforellen hervor, die so klein sind, dass sie sich unter Wurzelstöcken und sonstigem vor den Fischottern verstecken können.
> Diese laichen in 2 bis 3 Wintern wenige hundert Eier und werden dann mit spätestens 25-30cm gefressen.
> In Österreich kommen die Fischotter, machen alles platt und hauen ab weil es nichts mehr gibt.
> ...





Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn wir Angler uns jetzt aufregen daß der Fischotter die “Urforelle“ vernichtet, sollten wir in dieser Frage den Ball  besser flach halten.
> 
> ...



Die (alle) Beiträge von Laichzeit und Sneep sind wohltuende Ausnahmen vom übrigen Geschreibsel. Da bemerkt man den Sachverstand.#6



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Es hat doch jahrzehntelang überall bestens funktioniert, die befischten Bestände mit Besätzen auszugleichen. Mehr gibt's dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen.



Von Dir vielleicht.

"Bestens funktioniert" bedeutet hier, Fische reinschmeißen und wieder rausfangen. Spass für die Angler auf Kosten der genetischen Vielfalt.


Es gibt nur eine Form eines akzeptablen Besatzes:

Den mit Jungfischen des bestehenden genetischen Stammes nach Natur- oder Umweltkatastrophen. Ansonsten sollte jeglicher Besatz schlicht verboten werden. 

Die Diskussion ist jedoch weitgehend müßig, da die "Gewässerbewirtschafter" es inzwischen geschafft haben, nahezu jede geografische Rasse, jeden autochtonen Stamm, auszurotten. Viel gründlicher und wirksamer, als Otter und Kormoran dazu jemals in der Lage wären. 

Es würde helfen, "Schützerpack" und "Spendensammlerpack" zu trennen. Mit ersteren fühle ich mich in hohem Maße solidarisch, zweitere sollte man behandeln wie Zuchtforellen. Schlicht verbieten. Und wer meint beides sei das Gleiche, hört nach der Nasenspitze auf zu denken.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die (alle) Beiträge von Laichzeit und Sneep sind wohltuende Ausnahmen vom übrigen Geschreibsel.
> 
> Die Diskussion ist jedoch weitgehend müßig, da die "Gewässerbewirtschafter" es inzwischen geschafft haben, nahezu jede geografische Rasse, jeden autochtonen Stamm, auszurotten. Viel gründlicher und wirksamer, als Otter und Kormoran dazu jemals in der Lage wären.
> 
> Es würde helfen, "Schützerpack" und "Spendensammlerpack" zu trennen. Mit ersteren fühle ich mich in hohem Maße solidarisch, zweitere sollte man behandeln wie Zuchtforellen. Schlicht verbieten. Und wer meint beides sei das Gleiche, hört nach der Nasenspitze auf zu denken.



Danke für die Schätzung meiner Beiträge, bis jetzt befasse ich mich damit nur amateurhaft und merke, dass es von mir zu den Beiträgen von z.B von Bernd2000 und Sneep noch Luft nach oben gibt.

Müßig ist die Diskussion eigentlich nicht, da es vom reinen autochthonen Stamm bis zur Puffpansche eine graduelle Abstufung gibt. Bestände, die den Fremdbesatz hinter sich haben und nun sinnvoll bewirtschaftet werden, sind auch sehr wertvoll, eigentlich alle, die sich selbst halten können.
Vorrangig sollte natürlich der Schutz der rein autochthonen Bestände sein.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Hallo,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> "Bestens funktioniert" bedeutet hier, Fische reinschmeißen und wieder rausfangen. Spass für die Angler auf Kosten der genetischen Vielfalt.



Nö, "Bestens funktioniert" bedeutet z.B. Z1 oder Z2 zu besetzen, um bei ausreichendem Weißfischbestand nach 3 oder 4 Jahren fangfähige verwertbare Zander fangen zu können. Bewirtschaften halt, so wie alles andere bei uns auch bewirtschaftet wird.
Und wenn die natürliche Vermehrung des Zanders im Gewässer eben nicht gelingt, weil der Laich am Boden abstirbt, dann wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum man da nicht nachhelfen darf. Diese Probleme mit nicht absterbendem Laich gibt's doch heutzutage bei vielen Arten, vor allem bei Bodenlaichern.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Müßig ist die Diskussion eigentlich nicht, da es vom reinen autochthonen Stamm bis zur Puffpansche eine graduelle Abstufung gibt. Bestände, die den Fremdbesatz hinter sich haben und nun sinnvoll bewirtschaftet werden, sind auch sehr wertvoll, eigentlich alle, die sich selbst halten können.
> Vorrangig sollte natürlich der Schutz der rein autochthonen Bestände sein.



So sehe ich das auch, wobei mich bei den angeblich autochthonen Beständen stört, dass es diese eben z.B. durch starke Hochwässer in Fließgewässern ohne Aufstiegsbarrieren in der komplett abgeschiedenen Form nicht geben kann. Da werden immer Fische "weggespült", die dann in andere Zuflüsse in die Oberläufe aufsteigen. Das war auch nie anders, sodass da zumindest ab und zu ein genetischer Austausch gegeben war, innerhalb des Flußsystems. Also z.B. eine Urforellenpopulation Rheineinzugsgebiet und Nebenflüsse und eine andere Population im Einzugsgebiet der Weser, usw.
Ich hab da aber absolut nix dagegen einzuwenden, wenn man sich zum Zwecke des Erhaltes der Urforellengenetik die oberen Fluß- und Bachläufe zu Nutze macht und dort beispielsweise jegliche Art der Angelei verbietet. Allerdings sollte man sich im Klaren sein, dass die Oberläufe eben auch das am wenigsten verunreinigte Wasser führen und man die Entwicklung bzw. Krankheitsresistenz der Fische nicht auf andere Gewässerabschnitte übertragen kann.



Sneep schrieb:


> Zum Schluss hin berichtest du über Beobachtungen, traust dich aber nicht den richtigen Schluss zu ziehen.
> Auf deutsch gesagt, unsere Bestände sind vielerorts genetisch am Ende. Deshalb diese Anfälligkeit und der Parasiten befall.
> Der Parasitenbefall ist aber auch auf eingeschleppte neue Parasiten zurückzuführen. Bei Untersuchungen an unserem Fluss, wurden allein 5 neue Arten von Fischegeln bestimmt.



Ich kenne den richtigen Schluß nicht und alle daran beteiligten Faktoren, deine Schlußfolgerung in Bezug auf Anfälligkeiten gegen Parasitenbefall bezieht z.B. das plötzliche massenhafte Auftreten des Schwimmblasenwurmes beim Aal um 1990 aber eben auch nicht mit ein, weshalb da auch Zweifel bleiben. Bei den von mir zusätzlich beobachten Parasiten bei Flußaalen (vornehmlich Spitzkopf, aber eben bei allen!) aus Nidder und Kinzig handelt es sich wohl um Kratzer, ich hab allerdings im Netz kein Bild finden können, dass diese orangen Würmer im Verdauungstrakt eines Aales zeigt. Dieselben Parasiten hatte ich damals auch bei Döbeln entdecken können. Ob es diese Parasiten dort immer noch in der Form gibt, weiß ich nicht, werde mich im Urlaub mal dransetzen den ein oder anderen Aal dort zu fangen, sofern es dort noch welche gibt.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (24. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus, dem*

Hallo,

wenn ich schon direkt angesprochen werde.

_Anguillicoloides crassus, der Schwimmblasenparasit des Aals, zeigt eine typische Bestandsentwicklung, wenn Neubürger auf alteingesessene Arten stoßen, die gegen die Zuwanderer keine Abwehrstrategien haben. 

Der Parasit ist erst wenige Jahrzente in Europa aktiv, hat aber annährend 100% der abwanderndden Schieraale befallen.

Das sehen wir ebenfalls bei den Grundeln, dem Vordringen der amerikanischen Krebse z.B.

Besonders schlimm sind die Fälle in Australien. Hier treffen Neubüger, die starker Konkurenz unterlagen auf eine Tierwelt, die isoliert war und wenig Konkurenz hatte. Die Zuwanderer sind hoch überlegen.

Eine typische Bestandsentwicklung zeigt einen extrem schnellen Anstieg, gefolgt von einem abrupten Einbruch. Danach gibt es kleinere Ausschläge, bis sich eine Stabilisierung ergibt.

Gegen diese Invasion unbekannter Parasiten hatte der Aal keine Chance. Es werden sich aber Aale herausbilden, die zunehmend resistent sind. Je besser der genetische Zustand, desto leichter fällt das. Je mehr Genkombinationen es gibt, desto grösser die Chance, dass die richtige Anlage dabei ist.

sneeP
_


----------



## BERND2000 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Ich will es man zurück zum Otter oder anderen Fressfeinden führen.
 Ich denke viele Fischbestände sind heute aus vielen Gründen angeschlagen.
 Das merkt man aber nicht immer.
 Selbst wenn die Reproduktion angenommen vielleicht nur noch 10% des Normalen ist, reicht es ja ein Gewässer auf zu füllen, wenn man Ihre natürlichen Feinde nur fern hält.

 Da ist er Wieder mein Vergleich mit einer Gleichung.

 Ohne natürliche Fressfeinde mag man viele weitere Probleme , als nicht existent wahrnehmen.
 Seien es nun Verschlechterungen bei der Vermehrung oder der Wasserquallitt, hoher menschlicher Entnahme, oder fehlender Verstecke und vieler Anderer Dinge.

 Selbst wenn da nur noch ausgesetzte Haustiere in einer Rinne wie einer Badewanne schwimmen, wirkt alles gut, solange man weiter Ihre Fressfeinde fernhält.
 Wenn da nun Otter oder Kormoran eingreifen und fressen was nur geht, dann erst zeigt sich wie gesund der Bestand eigentlich ist.

 Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite in der Natur herumwursteln und dann gleichzeitig meinen ,das man diese veränderte Natur sich selbst überlassen kann, ohne regelnd eingreifen zu müssen.
 Wenn man die vielen negativen Einzelfaktoren zusammen nimmt, kann man die Summe ausgleichen wenn man Ihre Fressfeinde regelt.
 Kommen aber zu der Summe negativer Einflüsse nun wieder Ihre natürlichen Fressfeinde hinzu, dann kann so etwas eben ganz schnell in der Gesamtsumme zu hoch werden, um auf der Gegenseite, von der Art noch ausgeglichen zu werden.

 Ein Teich ist kein Habitat der Forelle, so wie viele ausgebaute Bäche das eben auch längst nicht mehr sind.
 Sie kann da zurecht kommen, aber erst Ihre Fressfeinde zeigen uns, wenn das Gewässer eben gar nicht mehr als Lebensraum (Habitat) dieser Art geeignet ist.

 Eins aber muss man den Räubern lassen, sie schaffen Platz für die Fische die dort zurecht kommen.
 Fehler beim Besatz, werden nun halt schneller beseitigt und überzüchtete Haustiere sinnvoll verwertet.


----------



## Nidderauer (26. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*

Hallo,



Sneep schrieb:


> _Anguillicoloides crassus, der Schwimmblasenparasit des Aals, zeigt eine typische Bestandsentwicklung, wenn Neubürger auf alteingesessene Arten stoßen, die gegen die Zuwanderer keine Abwehrstrategien haben.
> 
> Der Parasit ist erst wenige Jahrzehnte in Europa aktiv, hat aber annährend 100% der abwandernden Schieraale befallen.
> _



woher stammt dieser Parasit denn? Und ist er überall in Europa in gleichem Maße zu beobachten?



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Sie kann da zurecht kommen, aber erst Ihre Fressfeinde zeigen uns, wenn das Gewässer eben gar nicht mehr als Lebensraum (Habitat) dieser Art geeignet ist.
> 
> Eins aber muss man den Räubern lassen, sie schaffen Platz für die Fische die dort zurecht kommen.


 
 Und was würdest Du da als Besatzmaßnahme an der Glan vorschlagen, nachdem das mit der Urforelle jetzt gründlich in die Hose gegangen ist? 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## BERND2000 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Fischotter rottet Urforellenstamm fast aus*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Und was würdest Du da als Besatzmaßnahme an der Glan vorschlagen, nachdem das mit der Urforelle jetzt gründlich in die Hose gegangen ist?
> 
> Grüße Sven


Das ist doch kein Angelteich.:q

 Besatz braucht es nur, wenn man meint etwas verändern zu wollen oder zu müssen.
 Will man etwas  nutzen dann regelt man besser weitere Nutzer.(Otter, Kormoran)
 Will man eine bestimmte Art nutzen, dann fördert man diese Art durch Besatz oder durch Verbesserungen Ihres Habitats.

 Das ist ja der Knackpunkt, es mag sein das es für Angler in die Hose ging, aber für Naturschützer mag es sich als ganz tolle Entwicklung darstellen.
 Wenn da nur noch einzelne Forellen leben, ist das für Sie kein Problem, solange die dann nicht auch noch beangelt oder schlimmer entnommen werden.:m

 Aber wehe man würde Ihnen umgekehrt den sinnlosen und störenden Aufenthalt in der Natur verbieten.


----------

